# The broke tv remote drivler!!!



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

tv remote is broked


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

I see U got ur wish!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I see U got ur wish!


----------



## runswithbeer (Feb 9, 2011)

might be the batteries


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



They're coming. I grabbed the cooler and where it goes, they go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> tv remote is broked


 
Turn it over to the side with the buttons..


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They're coming. I grabbed the cooler and where it goes, they go.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> tv remote is broked



Shouldn't have stepped on it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2011)

Well then unbrokeD it.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Shouldn't have stepped on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Shouldn't have stepped on it.



did you see my other post. Justified starts tonight at 10pm. Gotta long day tomorrow, but i'm going to stay up and watch!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

finally got the last post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> finally got the last post.


 bet you can't do it again.
Dang, Boneboy just unked you. He's a snake I tell ya'..


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> finally got the last post.



NOT


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> finally got the last post.



ARRRRGHHHH Boneboy!!!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bet you can't do it again.
> Dang, Boneboy just unked you. He's a snake I tell ya'..



welp, it only took like 20 threads the first time....there's always 20 more.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Howdy, peepuls.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, peepuls.



aye man


thanks for the help on them deer hoofs...worked great.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool. Usually if they're fresh, they'll pop right off, but after a few days, you have to do the boiling water thang.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, peepuls.



waddup, Hillbilly?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Would somebody please come and push me out of this chair so I can get back to work on the kids rooms.  

You might have to carry me up the stairs too.  I'm tired.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> did you see my other post. Justified starts tonight at 10pm. Gotta long day tomorrow, but i'm going to stay up and watch!



Didn't need to. 

I've had my birthday date with Raylan Givens scheduled for two months now.     

He's soooo hawt! 



Not as hawt as our hawtcrocwearingmod though of course.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Would somebody please come and push me out of this chair so I can get back to work on the kids rooms.
> 
> You might have to carry me up the stairs too.  I'm tired.



Is there a threshold to cross?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Would somebody please come and push me out of this chair so I can get back to work on the kids rooms.
> 
> You might have to carry me up the stairs too. I'm tired.


 
Depends. How well do you fling skillets?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Would somebody please come and push me out of this chair so I can get back to work on the kids rooms.
> 
> You might have to carry me up the stairs too.  I'm tired.


The last time i did that, i ended up with yet another restraining order. Sorry. 


turtlebug said:


> Didn't need to.
> 
> I've had my birthday date with Raylan Givens scheduled for two months now.
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Didn't need to.
> 
> I've had my birthday date with Raylan Givens scheduled for two months now.
> 
> ...





Check My new title


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Check My new title



I wanna be a mod......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Check My new title


 
Heyyyy, no fair. How do I get something under my screen name?? 

I just discoverd Keeblers Cashew Shortbread Sandies........HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Check My new title



Check out my new thread.  




rhbama3 said:


> I wanna be a mod......



HAWTHOGKILLINMOD! 

I like it....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanna be a mod......


I can put a good word in for you.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, no fair. How do I get something under my screen name??
> 
> I just discoverd Keeblers Cashew Shortbread Sandies........HOLY COW!!!!



You got to keep up with your name first.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, no fair. How do I get something under my screen name??
> 
> I just discoverd Keeblers Cashew Shortbread Sandies........HOLY COW!!!!



I been tryin for two years now. 

Muddy just can't figure out how to spell THWACKBABE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Check out my new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And just what would I be? The baldfatcookieeatinmod??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can put a good word in for you.
> 
> 
> You got to keep up with your name first.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just what would I be? The baldfatcookieeatinmod??



HAWTASAFIREPITMOD


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can put a good word in for you.
> 
> 
> You got to keep up with your name first.


will that be a good thing or a bad thing? 


turtlebug said:


> I been tryin for two years now.
> 
> Muddy just can't figure out how to spell THWACKBABE.



bless his wittle aluminum can heart.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Heavens to Betsy ya'll done moved & EVERYTHING!!!!!! WOW!
SNAP.............. who put the cooler THERE!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Check out my new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5775462&posted=1#post5775462


Found it!

































Love it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy ya'll done moved & EVERYTHING!!!!!! WOW!
> SNAP.............. who put the cooler THERE!!!



I did. Too much water in the ice so i thought it would drain better at that angle. Nobody was watchin' TV anyway.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> will that be a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> ..



Double edge Sword.   but the force is strong in you.

and we have cookies.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, no fair. How do I get something under my screen name??



Get four infractions.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I did. Too much water in the ice so i thought it would drain better at that angle. Nobody was watchin' TV anyway.


Well, I wasn't TV neither, but I guess I wasn't watching where I was going either.............. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Double edge Sword.   but the force is strong in you.
> 
> and we have cookies.


Hhhhmmmm, those two in the same pic................... stuff nitemares are made of!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Startin' to snow here now.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> HAWTASAFIREPITMOD


 




Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy ya'll done moved & EVERYTHING!!!!!! WOW!
> SNAP.............. who put the cooler THERE!!!


 
Did ya' trip over it?? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Double edge Sword. but the force is strong in you.
> 
> and we have cookies.


 
Somebody say COOKIES????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Get four infractions.



That's a most common one you find.



Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy ya'll done moved & EVERYTHING!!!!!! WOW!
> SNAP.............. who put the cooler THERE!!!


Keebs is back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs got back.


 
 DUDE!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, no fair. How do I get something under my screen name??
> 
> I just discoverd Keeblers Cashew Shortbread Sandies........HOLY COW!!!!



Dude them cashew sandies are off da chain fo shizzle!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs got back.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!!



She perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude them cashew sandies are off da chain fo shizzle!!


 
But there's only 36 to a pack...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But there's only 36 to a pack...



But there's 360 to a case. Should last at least thru friday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Get four infractions.




Good evening folks!!

Just beginning to feel the influence of new corporate direction at work!!...........Gonna be a busy year or so!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2011)

slip said:


> finally got the last post.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> bet you can't do it again.
> Dang, Boneboy just unked you. He's a snake I tell ya'..





Seth carter said:


> NOT





slip said:


> ARRRRGHHHH Boneboy!!!!!





slip said:


> welp, it only took like 20 threads the first time....there's always 20 more.....



   Sorry Slip...all part of the junior mod training.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But there's 360 to a case. Should last at least thru friday.


 
Not at this rate..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Just beginning to feel the influence of new corporate direction at work!!...........Gonna be a busy year or so!!


 
Job security


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

T-minus one hour and counting!   








\


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Job security


Hopefully a pay raise commensurate with the new work load, and responsibility!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello ya'll!!!

Kraut came home from the vet today!!!!!!

Vet would'nt let him come home yesterday 'cause of the drain in his ear.
Was only 1 day/1 night....but I missed my friend!!!!

I'm so happy tonight!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> T-minus one hour and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANd how long til Culloden?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hopefully a pay raise commensurate with the new work load, and responsibility!!



Hope so,  but some of those corp types


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> T-minus one hour and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Watching my other favorite show now called Human Target. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hopefully a pay raise commensurate with the new work load, and responsibility!!


 Hope it all goes your way, Mitch!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Ground is white here now, putting it down pretty good.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> ANd how long til Culloden?
> 
> 
> Hope so,  but some of those corp types



Long enough for me to knit you an entire pink wardrobe.    





rhbama3 said:


> Yep! Watching my other favorite show now called Human Target.
> Hope it all goes your way, Mitch!




Watching our new other favorite.....







Love the theme song!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hope so,  but some of those corp types





rhbama3 said:


> Hope it all goes your way, Mitch!


Hope so too!!..........Wearing two hats now!!.........Quality, and Safety..............Looks like that safety hat is going to be a mighty big hat to fill!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope so too!!..........Wearing two hats now!!.........Quality, and Safety..............Looks like that safety hat is going to be a mighty big hat to fill!!



Or a really ugly helmet.    


Good luck Mitch.  I know what you're going through. Just read my yearly evaluation, seems as though I'm being "groomed" to take a new position. 

I just wanna be free to poke people with needles and not be hassled by the man.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya' trip over it??


Naaahhh, you know me better'n that!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> That's a most common one you find.
> 
> 
> Keebs is back.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> She perfect in my eyes.






chuckb7718 said:


> Hello ya'll!!!
> 
> Kraut came home from the vet today!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good Deal!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope so too!!..........Wearing two hats now!!.........Quality, and Safety..............Looks like that safety hat is going to be a mighty big hat to fill!!


 You Can DO IT!!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry Slip...all part of the junior mod training.





chuckb7718 said:


> Hello ya'll!!!
> 
> Kraut came home from the vet today!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thats good to hear


turtlebug said:


> Watching our new other favorite.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im watching it too. good show.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Or a really ugly helmet.
> 
> 
> Good luck Mitch.  I know what you're going through. Just read my yearly evaluation, seems as though I'm being "groomed" to take a new position.
> ...





I just want to be able to put on my hooks and climb to the top of a power pole. Or free climb a steel tower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope so too!!..........Wearing two hats now!!.........Quality, and Safety..............Looks like that safety hat is going to be a mighty big hat to fill!!


 
Oh boy, you'll be knowing da' OSHA man on a first name basis before long..



turtlebug said:


> Or a really ugly helmet.
> 
> 
> Good luck Mitch.  I know what you're going through. Just read my yearly evaluation, seems as though I'm being "groomed" to take a new position.
> ...


 
Goody goody, people and supply management and margin reports. Gotta love having a management target painted on your forehead..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just want to be able to put on my hooks and climb to the top of a power pole. Or free climb a steel tower.



But can you hunt and fish?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just want to be able to put on my hooks and climb to the top of a power pole. Or free climb a steel tower.


how 'bout settlin for a deer stand??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But can you hunt and fish?




Da rain has arrived at Dulieville!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just want to be able to put on my hooks and climb to the top of a power pole. Or free climb a steel tower.


 
You can have those sheet rotted poles and creosote splinters. I don't miss those days one bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But can you hunt and fish?




Oh yes!! 



Keebs said:


> how 'bout settlin for a deer stand??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can kill deer settin` on the ground...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hello ya'll!!!
> 
> Kraut came home from the vet today!!!!!!
> 
> ...




That's great news Chuck!   

I'm gonna be calling a Depooty on my neighbors if I see tomorrow what I saw today. They've got a super sweet, very young Pit mix female. She's just recently had puppies and she showed up on my doorstep today skin and bones, so engorged with milk that she was in pain and skinny as a rail... begging for food.  Poor baby. I couldn't help it and Fishbait would kill me but I fed her, gave her water and petted and scratched her for a while. She needed some "me time" I think. When she was satisfied, she waddled on off back to her babies but if the neighbors had been home, I would've told them what I thought. 

I'm going tomorrow if they're home. I don't care for the dog but I'm not gonna watch her suffer, puppies or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can have those sheet rotted poles and creosote splinters. I don't miss those days one bit.




At least I don`t never have to worry about fallin` off another one!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Or a really ugly helmet.
> 
> 
> Good luck Mitch.  I know what you're going through. Just read my yearly evaluation, seems as though I'm being "groomed" to take a new position.
> ...


I put on this helmet to protect me from from some of those tinfoil hat wearin types in the Bigfoot thread!!

I've had the safety moniker added to my name for a while now, but it didn't have as much meaning till we got bought out by a bigger company with a corporate structure!!



Keebs said:


> You Can DO IT!!


Hope so!!..............Conference calls are a new pleasure I've never experienced before!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope so!!..............Conference calls are a new pleasure I've never experienced before!!


 
Record everyone of them for future "cover your rear" purposes. I promise you they are doing the same..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh boy, you'll be knowing da' OSHA man on a first name basis before long..


Hopefully I can defer him off to the corporate safety person!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Where's the snow?


 
To your left, or is it your right?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To your left, or is it your right?



Well I'm facing north currently...so it'd be my left.
Anyone ever worked as a contractor overseas? Buddy of mine got me thinking about it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Time for Justified! I'm outta here!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!





slip said:


> thats good to hear



Thanks you two!!!! 

That's good to "HEAR"?....Slip???
The drain is in his "EAR"!


That's funny.....don't care who you are!!!!

Just glad my buddy's home!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Time for Justified! I'm outta here!



It's Raylan Givens time!  

Hang on 'Bama, I'm right behind ya.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Where's the snow?


thats what i said! 




a few times...


chuckb7718 said:


> Thanks you two!!!!
> 
> That's good to "HEAR"?....Slip???
> The drain is in his "EAR"!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes!!
> I can kill deer settin` on the ground...


There ya go!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I put on this helmet to protect me from from some of those tinfoil hat wearin types in the Bigfoot thread!!
> 
> I've had the safety moniker added to my name for a while now, but it didn't have as much meaning till we got bought out by a bigger company with a corporate structure!!
> 
> Hope so!!..............Conference calls are a new pleasure I've never experienced before!!




Ok, soup was DeeeLish, rain falling & so is my eyelids............ ya'll stay safe out there................. and I moved the cooler to the OTHER corner........... just in case.............
G'nite ya'll!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok...starting to snow a lil bit here now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Well I'm facing north currently...so it'd be my left.
> Anyone ever worked as a contractor overseas? Buddy of mine got me thinking about it...


 
Years ago I knew someone that did. Now days I'd think long and hard about it, especially if it's in a hostile region. (which is most of them overseas nowdays)


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Years ago I did. Now days I'd think long and hard about it, especially if it's in a hostile region. (which is most of them overseas nowdays)



Yeah, it would be one of the two hot ones...
Supposed to be on base only though, large sums of $. I don't really know though. Economy goes much further south and I won't have to think to long about it though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, it would be one of the two hot ones...
> Supposed to be on base only though, large sums of $. I don't really know though. Economy goes much further south and I won't have to think to long about it though.


 
I had a good friend that worked in food services at the base where the mess hall was bombed by a supposed friendly wearing a vest packed with C4 and ball bearings. Fortunately it wasn't his shift. 

What line of work are you in?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2011)

Fishbait is being a smartbutt.  

He keeps changing the channel.  

I'm gonna knit him a straight jacket and take control of the remote.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is being a smartbutt.
> 
> He keeps changing the channel.
> 
> I'm gonna knit him a straight jacket and take control of the remote.


 
Tell him that's no way to treat a birfday girl..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a good friend that worked in food services at the base where the mess hall was bombed by a supposed friendly wearing a vest packed with C4 and ball bearings. Fortunately it wasn't his shift.
> 
> What line of work are you in?



Industrial Electronics/Electrical Systems light networking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Industrial Electronics/Electrical Systems light networking


 
Give Dougefresh a yell. Fitzgerald is a lot closer, and marginally safer than the Middle East, plus you'd get to hear the roosters crowing non-stop..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give Dougefresh a yell. Fitzgerald is a lot closer, and marginally safer than the Middle East, plus you'd get to hear the roosters crowing non-stop..



Dunno if I could look at that mug all day... 

In a side note...just mixed a fresh drink in honor of the wintery weather falling


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

woweee these thailand chips is spicy! i can feel my ears turning red


wish i knew what they were....bag just said "thailand - chips"


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is being a smartbutt.
> 
> He keeps changing the channel.
> 
> I'm gonna knit him a straight jacket and take control of the remote.



I'm sure "smartbutt" is what you're calling him!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him that's no way to treat a birfday girl..



He's just tryin to get her 'sbot and hothered'!
Don't act like you ain't ever tried the same tactic!



Jranger said:


> Industrial Electronics/Electrical Systems light networking



Uhhh....do it over here!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 9, 2011)

More snow!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> More snow!



Don't worry...it'll probably be gone by Friday. Nice weather ahead!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> More snow!


 
Are you sullie over on GW?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

How many weather men we got now in the Winter Weather thread?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you sullie over on GW?



idunno?  I went in there looking for a messican and all i found was a sparky?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> idunno? I went in there looking for a messican and all i found was a sparky?!?!


 
Well, I could change it to El Sparko if that would help you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> How many weather men we got now in the Winter Weather thread?


 
Ones that know what they're talking about? or armchair quarterbacks?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ones that know what they're talking about? or armchair quarterbacks?



The latter...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I could change it to El Sparko if that would help you..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nite folks......Sweet dreams!
No dreamin fer me tonight!!!!
My friend's home!!!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> The latter...



A bunch......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine broke and I can't figure out how to get it off the history channel. Do I need to go buy another remote?


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nite folks......Sweet dreams!
> No dreamin fer me tonight!!!!
> My friend's home!!!!



Nite dude.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mine broke and I can't figure out how to get it off the history channel. Do I need to go buy another remote?



Nah... not really anything on any better these days...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> A bunch......



Hey Sean... where you been hidin'?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> How many weather men we got now in the Winter Weather thread?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ones that know what they're talking about? or armchair quarterbacks?


On my count that would be about three that know what they are talking about!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Nite folks......Sweet dreams!
> No dreamin fer me tonight!!!!
> My friend's home!!!!


Night Chuckiepoo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Mitch. Ever thought about painting flames on that helmet??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mitch. Ever thought about painting flames on that helmet??



Now there's an idea!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2011)

good grief, I get a few days worth of much needed work done and yall go run off at the keyboards like a buncha crazies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief, I get a few days worth of much needed work done and yall go run off at the keyboards like a buncha crazies


 

Hey Sis!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> good grief, I get a few days worth of much needed work done and yall go run off at the keyboards like a buncha crazies



Shoulda known you would stop by in this weather...
How ya doin' snowy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mitch. Ever thought about painting flames on that helmet??





Jranger said:


> Now there's an idea!


Cool Idea!!.........I'm sure I've got a friend out there that can do this with Photoshop!!

Rainbow flames maybe??



SnowHunter said:


> good grief, I get a few days worth of much needed work done and yall go run off at the keyboards like a buncha crazies


Hey Snowy!!...........Buncha postin ninja's we have around here!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cool Idea!!.........I'm sure I've got a friend out there that can do this with Photoshop!!
> 
> Rainbow flames maybe??
> 
> Hey Snowy!!...........Buncha postin ninja's we have around here!!



Only if you can add a matching seer sucker suit...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Only if you can add a matching seer sucker suit...


Doode I've had two avatars here created in Photoshop..........By (Friends)......If you are serious........You can do the same!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode I've had two avatars here created in Photoshop..........By (Friends)......If you are serious........You can do the same!!


 
Two thumbs up would be so awesome in that avatar..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two thumbs up would be so awesome in that avatar..


I would agree with that statement!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis!!!


Hey Bro!! 


Jranger said:


> Shoulda known you would stop by in this weather...
> How ya doin' snowy


Only time I can't be out workin 

Doin good here J, hope yall beel well! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cool Idea!!.........I'm sure I've got a friend out there that can do this with Photoshop!!
> 
> Rainbow flames maybe??
> 
> Hey Snowy!!...........Buncha postin ninja's we have around here!!


Mitch 

Alright time for me to git.. got the incubator done, loaded up with eggs, and way too much stuff to do tomorrow, weather pending to be up any later! Yall enjoy!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

Well it is dark outside.  If I had a working remote then would it be white?

The weekend approaches.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is dark outside.  If I had a working remote then would it be white?
> 
> The weekend approaches.



Yes...yes it does...as does some nicer weather.

Mornin y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicer weather would be good as I am hoping to haul manure to spread on the garden spot on Saturday.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......Morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

jm,

still snowing here.    Anywhere the sun doesn't hit the drive like behind the garage it stuck but mostly just wet.

did you go in this AM?  how were your roads?


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nicer weather would be good as I am hoping to haul manure to spread on the garden spot on Saturday.



I need to till mine. I've grown maters and cukes but this will be my first actual garden.



jmfauver said:


> let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......Morning folks....



Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> I need to till mine. I've grown maters and cukes but this will be my first actual garden.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin.



morning Sweet,  yeap I want to spread the fertilizer and then till mine.  About time to put in some of the early crops like snow peas, lettuce and such.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jm,
> 
> still snowing here.    Anywhere the sun doesn't hit the drive like behind the garage it stuck but mostly just wet.
> 
> did you go in this AM?  how were your roads?



Yea I am in already...roads were just wet nothing major...Now if it don't dry up today tomorrow could be tricky...



Sweetwater said:


> I need to till mine. I've grown maters and cukes but this will be my first actual garden.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin.



How ya doing SW


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Sweet,  yeap I want to spread the fertilizer and then till mine.  About time to put in some of the early crops like snow peas, lettuce and such.



I want to grow corn, squash, okra, etc...may try some onions later on.



jmfauver said:


> Yea I am in already...roads were just wet nothing major...Now if it don't dry up today tomorrow could be tricky...
> 
> 
> 
> How ya doing SW


Life is good...the floor cleaning equipment repair business is picking up...how bout you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> I want to grow corn, squash, okra, etc...may try some onions later on.
> 
> 
> Life is good...the floor cleaning equipment repair business is picking up...how bout you?



root crops like onions are tough in clay.  If you have such soil start putting compost in as you till.   I need to rake up the leaves and get them on the garden but when it gets dry enough I have had to work.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> I want to grow corn, squash, okra, etc...may try some onions later on.
> 
> 
> Life is good...the floor cleaning equipment repair business is picking up...how bout you?



it's getting better...Now if I could get rid of some of these fishing reels I got  my other hobby would not be such a mess


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> root crops like onions are tough in clay.  If you have such soil start putting compost in as you till.   I need to rake up the leaves and get them on the garden but when it gets dry enough I have had to work.



The land my house is on used to belong to my wife's aunt and uncle. Although it hasn't been tilled in a few years...it has produced many a fine vegetable. The soil is some of the blackest in Cobb county. Very little clay till you dig down a foot or so.

I got a compost pile. Leaves and food scraps...veggies, tea, and coffee grounds. 

Now just need to get me a chicken house going.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it's getting better...Now if I could get rid of some of these fishing reels I got  my other hobby would not be such a mess



Must...not...ask...about....tackle.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Must...not...ask...about....tackle.



only if you want some spinning reels ( I only got about 100)


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> only if you want some spinning reels ( I only got about 100)



That didn't help...I mostly use spinners.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> That didn't help...I mostly use spinners.



....Small,medium or large?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

morning driveby!
it's a coffee chugging kinda day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> it's a coffee chugging kinda day!



here you go bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> only if you want some spinning reels ( I only got about 100)


 
Oh yeah??? What brand??

Mornin errybuddy!!! 
Coffee time..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah??? What brand??
> 
> Mornin errybuddy!!!
> Coffee time..



Ya got a PM


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



morning besthuggergiverkeebs


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> it's a coffee chugging kinda day!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah??? What brand??
> 
> Mornin errybuddy!!!
> Coffee time..





Keebs said:


>



Mornin y'all.


----------



## Otis (Feb 10, 2011)

Word to da wise...don't be trustin' Miguel's weather reports


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning everyone!  I'm hoping for another great day today, just like yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  I'm hoping for another great day today, just like yesterday.





Hiya gal!!


Morning all!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 10, 2011)

Woke up to no snow!!!  


Mornin' yall!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning besthuggergiverkeebs


 Morning!



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.


SWEEEET!!!!!!!!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  I'm hoping for another great day today, just like yesterday.


 Hoping it is!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!
> 
> 
> Morning all!!


 Hi!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

lurklurklurk . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> lurklurklurk . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Justa dusting here! YAY! I can get work done today 

Mornin Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone! I'm hoping for another great day today, just like yesterday.


 
What??? Hit the ground runnin' and work your butt off until the wee hours of the night then pass out from exhaustion?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning all!!


 
Mernin CrocwearinQuack



jsullivan03 said:


> Woke up to no snow!!!


 
She drove all the way to your place???!!!



Keebs said:


>


 
Mernin Shuggums..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Justa dusting here! YAY! I can get work done today
> 
> Mornin Yall


 
Mernin Sis


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Justa dusting here! YAY! I can get work done today
> 
> Mornin Yall


Mornin' Sista!  I see the F150 is "on it's way" huh?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums..


 Mernin!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't remember who the Capri Sun lover is on here, but Publix has them on sale starting today.  $2 each!!  Time to stock up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I can't remember who the Capri Sun lover is on here, but Publix has them on sale starting today.  $2 each!!  Time to stock up!


That would be our AwesomeAussieHawtCrocWearinMod..........aka Tripod.....aka......... Papa Pigmy..............


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *What??? Hit the ground runnin' and work your butt off until the wee hours of the night then pass out from exhaustion*??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily, the new furniture arrives today and will be brought in and put together by Rooms to Go Kids this morning.  

It was the raise and surprise child support payment that made my day yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I can't remember who the Capri Sun lover is on here, but Publix has them on sale starting today. $2 each!! Time to stock up!


 
That would be the Jacklegged Aussie, or tripod as we call him..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That would be our AwesomeAussieHawtCrocWearinMod..........aka Tripod.....aka......... Papa Pigmy..............



Pass the word on so he can stock up.  I bet he can find a coupon out there somewhere and get it even cheaper than that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, thought I was having another heart attack, thank God it turned out to be gas . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, thought I was having another heart attack, thank God it turned out to be gas . . .


 
Should be change your name to Citgo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should be change your name to Citgo?



Naw, I'm good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I'm good!!


 
Did it sound like a Bigfoot??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Pass the word on so he can stock up.  I bet he can find a coupon out there somewhere and get it even cheaper than that!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, thought I was having another heart attack, thank God it turned out to be gas . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it sound like a Bigfoot??


 gawd, ya'll never "outgrow" the fascination, do ya'll???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd, ya'll never "outgrow" the fascination, do ya'll???


 
There's several of them we never outgrow..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it sound like a Bigfoot??




More like a jakebrake!!





Keebs said:


> gawd, ya'll never "outgrow" the fascination, do ya'll???




PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT . . . no





Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's several of them we never outgrow..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's several of them we never outgrow..


 some are more tolerable than others, too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More like a jakebreak!!
> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT . . . no


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More like a jakebrake!!


So you blew a hole in your new tighty whity's..



Keebs said:


> some are more tolerable than others, too!


 
Like likkin winders??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you blew a hole in your new tighty whity's..
> 
> 
> 
> Like likkin winders??


Yeah, that'd be one of 'em........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you blew a hole in your new tighty whity's..
> 
> 
> 
> Like likkin winders??





You know I don't wear panties, but my jeans are feeling a lil airish??


----------



## Otis (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know I don't wear panties, but my jeans are feeling a lil airish??





blew your thong right in half?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2011)

Otis said:


> blew your thong right in half?



OHHHHH.....MY EYES.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Otis said:


> blew your thong right in half?


 
Just like a bungee strap breakin, it slapped him in the back of the head!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More like a jakebrake!!
> 
> So that is what it was.  Sounded like a "sound barrier breakage" up here in Augusta !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Otis said:


> blew your thong right in half?





My   sling . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Good Morning Sunshine


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!
> 
> 
> Morning all!!


Hello truck driver


jsullivan03 said:


> Woke up to no snow!!!
> 
> Mornin' yall!


Morning Sulli,  when is the Vegas trip?




SnowHunter said:


> Justa dusting here! YAY! I can get work done today
> 
> Mornin Yall


Morning Snowy,   I see that the last ride of f150 has been made. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it sound like a Bigfoot??



Morning Miguel.  



ALso good morning to GIW, Sweetwater, Otis(who going on a hike this afternoon) Sterlo, EagleEye, and Brother Bama




fitfabandfree said:


> I can't remember who the Capri Sun lover is on here, but Publix has them on sale starting today.  $2 each!!  Time to stock up!



You so rock!


----------



## Otis (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like a bungee strap breakin, it slapped him in the back of the head!!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Sunshine
> 
> Hello truck driver
> 
> ...





I guess I ain't standing over eh? Thats alright, the film is being release today, 3 days ahead of schedule


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Almost dinner time!!


Home made cheekun noodle soup!!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 10, 2011)

Who broke the remote


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dinner time!!
> 
> 
> Home made cheekun noodle soup!!



Ifin Dawn made it,  It got to be good.



baldfish said:


> Who broke the remote



Quack's son.  Now he will not get of the couch, so he is watching the lifetime network.

Hello Charlie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Who broke the remote


 
Indirectly quack. He had messican for dinner and busted a sonic boom that scared seth so bad he stepped on the remote trying to get outside to see what the noise was.


----------



## baldfish (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Indirectly quack. He had messican for dinner and busted a sonic boom that scared seth so bad he stepped on the remote trying to get outside to see what the noise was.



Go figure lucky that was the only thing that got broke


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Go figure lucky that was the only thing that got broke


 
Well, maybe. Quack just posted up a pair of well ventilated tighty whities on the marketplace for sell or trade.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I can't remember who the Capri Sun lover is on here, but Publix has them on sale starting today.  $2 each!!  Time to stock up!



funny thing is that publix sale prices are always higher than other stores regular prices.  Wal-mart is usually around $1.70/box.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, maybe. Quack just posted up a pair of well ventilated tighty whities on the marketplace for sell or trade.





No pics??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dinner time!!
> 
> 
> Home made cheekun noodle soup!!


I gots homemade veggie soup.........yum!



baldfish said:


> Who broke the remote


 Seth!
Hey Charwiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics??


 
Eddie will buy them. He likes ads with no pics.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> funny thing is that publix sale prices are always higher than other stores regular prices.  Wal-mart is usually around $1.70/box.



Is the public a higher quality or a limited edition Caprisun?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is the public a higher quality or a limited edition Caprisun?



yeah....ummmmmm..... no.


----------



## baldfish (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, maybe. Quack just posted up a pair of well ventilated tighty whities on the marketplace for sell or trade.





Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics??



That is just to scary to think of 



Keebs said:


> I gots homemade veggie soup.........yum!
> 
> 
> Seth!
> Hey Charwiiiiiii!!!!!!!



Hey Suger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is the public a higher quality or a limited edition Caprisun?


 
You gotta shop publix on their bogo specials with a coupon to boot. Nobody beats their prices then..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Moanin'........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'........


What time didja stagger in...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'........


Morning Jeff,   Did not wrestlin with soccer fans did you?





Baldfish, you going to Fort stewart this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'........


 
About what?


----------



## baldfish (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff,   Did not wrestlin with soccer fans did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No workin fri thru sun


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What time didja stagger in...........



Mornin' Keebsy!!! 3:00 am, would have been home at 1:30 miraculously, but about 5 miles from home I see a pickup truck in da ditch, it was snowing hard at the time. I slowed down because the driver was in the edge of the road and it just so happened to be a dude I know that also worked the game with another crew. I stopped and helped him out and stayed with him until a wrecker could get there to pull him out. Went to sleep at 4:00 am



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff,   Did not wrestlin with soccer fans did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tell ya, they is a ROWDY bunch alright!!!! I reckon the Highlight was the STREAKER wearing only a jock-strap The GSP weren't all that enthused about tacklin' a big NEKKID Bosnian


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I tell ya, they is a ROWDY bunch alright!!!! I reckon the Highlight was the STREAKER wearing only a jock-strap The GSP weren't all that enthused about tacklin' a big NEKKID Bosnian


 
Quack is Bosnian???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 10, 2011)

Ola......


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta shop publix on their bogo specials with a coupon to boot. Nobody beats their prices then..



DING! DING! DING!  I do GREAT at Publix.  I went to both Publix and Kroger this past weekend for their different sale items.  I took my Publix receipt with me just to compare, and EVERY single item I got at Publix was cheaper than Kroger.  

And I am a huge coupon person.  We are holding a class on the 19th in fact, to teach people how to do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff,   Did not wrestlin with soccer fans did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> DING! DING! DING!  I do GREAT at Publix.  I went to both Publix and Kroger this past weekend for their different sale items.  I took my Publix receipt with me just to compare, and EVERY single item I got at Publix was cheaper than Kroger.
> 
> And I am a huge coupon person.  We are holding a class on the 19th in fact, to teach people how to do it.





I'm holding a "Nekkid Twista" class on the 19th too, do ya think mebbe we could combine the two??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> threeleggedpigmy said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Jeff,   Did not wrestlin with soccer fans did you?
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm holding a "Nekkid Twista" class on the 19th too, do ya think mebbe we could combine the two??


 
Can you move it up a weekend?



Jeff C. said:


> What's da other half....Herzegovinian????


 
I thought it was Herpesgovinian...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Keebsy!!! 3:00 am, would have been home at 1:30 miraculously, but about 5 miles from home I see a pickup truck in da ditch, it was snowing hard at the time. I slowed down because the driver was in the edge of the road and it just so happened to be a dude I know that also worked the game with another crew. I stopped and helped him out and stayed with him until a wrecker could get there to pull him out. Went to sleep at 4:00 am
> 
> I tell ya, they is a ROWDY bunch alright!!!! I reckon the Highlight was the STREAKER wearing only a jock-strap The GSP weren't all that enthused about tacklin' a big NEKKID Bosnian


Don't blame ya for "moanin" this mernin'!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ola......





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm holding a "Nekkid Twista" class on the 19th too, do ya think mebbe we could combine the two??


uuuhhh............uuummmmm............... ohnevermind..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ola......


 
Howdy Kim..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you move it up a weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Herpesgovinian...



Maybe that's why they didn't want to tackle him...I swear, they were all lookin at each other like YOU gonna go get him or not. He ran all over the field and even got to the Bosnian Goalie, stuck his hand out like he wanted to knuckle up with the goalie, then slapped the ball out of the goalies hand. The goalie had to chase him to get the ball back


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

heylo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks



Mornin' JR!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you move it up a weekend?
> 
> I thought it was Herpesgovinian...





Jeff C. said:


> Maybe that's why they didn't want to tackle him...I swear, they were all lookin at each other like YOU gonna go get him or not. He ran all over the field and even got to the Bosnian Goalie, stuck his hand out like he wanted to knuckle up with the goalie, then slapped the ball out of the goalies hand. The goalie had to chase him to get the ball back


Them crazy europeans,    did I tell you that the other half of the family is from England.


Jranger said:


> Morning folks




What up Jason, are you recovering this morning?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Them crazy europeans,    did I tell you that the other half of the family is from England.
> 
> 
> 
> What up Jason, are you recovering this morning?



Nah, I'm all good. Just runnin late getting on here...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 Hi, thanks for las............ oh, sorry....... MORNING!!! 



Seth carter said:


> heylo


 you at school posting again??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, thanks for las............ oh, sorry....... MORNING!!!
> 
> 
> you at school posting again??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Them crazy europeans,    did I tell you that the other half of the family is from England.
> 
> 
> 
> What up Jason, are you recovering this morning?



So, you're a BLOKE all the way around!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Man I was SOOOO looking forward to eating my wife's home made cheekun noodle soup, it looked and smelled so goooood!!

Laaaawd it was BLAND, ended up having to put a ton of salt/pepper AND hot sauce to eat it.




She's gonna hear about this when I get home!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> So, you're a BLOKE all the way around!!!



Yes Sir,  Half criminal and half regular.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I was SOOOO looking forward to eating my wife's home made cheekun noodle soup, it looked and smelled so goooood!!
> 
> Laaaawd it was BLAND, ended up having to put a ton of salt/pepper AND hot sauce to eat it.
> 
> ...



She going to hear.  "Baby that the best soup I ever had,  I sure in enjoy your cooking,  and can we have it again for supper"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She going to hear.  "Baby that the best soup I ever had,  I sure in enjoy your cooking,  and can we have it again for supper"





No way !!


I'm going home rompin and stompin (like Slip) fling open the door, pour the leftover soup down the disposal (won't even give it to the dog) AND THEN I'm gonna tell her just like it is!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


>


 That's ok, I won't mention it again........ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I was SOOOO looking forward to eating my wife's home made cheekun noodle soup, it looked and smelled so goooood!!
> 
> Laaaawd it was BLAND, ended up having to put a ton of salt/pepper AND hot sauce to eat it.
> 
> ...


ppssstt........ little hint garlic, salt, pepper, makes a BIG taste change on anything!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes Sir,  Half criminal and half irregular.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> She going to hear.  "Baby that the best soup I ever had,  I sure in enjoy your cooking,  and can we have it again for supper"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No way !!
> 
> 
> I'm going home rompin and stompin (like Slip) fling open the door, pour the leftover soup down the disposal (won't even give it to the dog) AND THEN I'm gonna tell her just like it is!!


NEWS AT 11:00............... QuackwentSplat!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

well it snowed. almost all gone now, but we got over a inch. real snow too, not that sleet/ice/snow mix crap that gives you a slight concussion if someone throws a ball of it at you.



bring on spring


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's ok, I won't mention it again........



 Ok I'll try not to spank you in front of folks too...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> well it snowed. almost all gone now, but we got over a inch. real snow too, not that sleet/ice/snow mix crap that gives you a slight concussion if someone throws a ball of it at you.
> 
> 
> 
> bring on spring


Didja make a snow angel??!?!?



Jranger said:


> Ok I'll try not to spank you in front of folks too...


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Didja make a snow angel??!?!?



nope, didnt go outside at all.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Snow is just about all gone here now... Come on Spring!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes Sir,  Half criminal and half regular.




4-5 halves here!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> No way !!
> 
> 
> I'm going home rompin and stompin (like Slip) fling open the door, pour the leftover soup down the disposal (won't even give it to the dog) AND THEN I'm gonna tell her just like it is!!




I know that Game!!!



Keebs said:


> NEWS AT 11:00............... QuackwentSplat!



Sumpin like that!!!



slip said:


> well it snowed. almost all gone now, but we got over a inch. real snow too, not that sleet/ice/snow mix crap that gives you a slight concussion if someone throws a ball of it at you.
> 
> 
> 
> bring on spring




Meltin' fast!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NEWS AT 11:00............... QuackwentSplat!





I'm a BAAAAAAAAD man Keebs, you just don't know.





Grrrrrrrrr.


Wife just calls and says "I have to work late tonight, sure hope you liked the soup cause that's what we're having for supper"


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, thanks for las............ oh, sorry....... MORNING!!!
> 
> 
> you at school posting again??



no suspended


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> nope, didnt go outside at all.


 I can't believe you!!!!!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a BAAAAAAAAD man Keebs, you just don't know.
> Grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> Wife just calls and says "I have to work late tonight, sure hope you liked the soup cause that's what we're having for supper"


















Seth carter said:


> no suspended


WHAT????


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm holding a "Nekkid Twista" class on the 19th too, do ya think mebbe we could combine the two??



Some of them womens that will be in my class would love it!  Bring it on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Some of them womens that will be in my class would love it!  Bring it on!






WHOOOOOOOOT!!


Is there room for a 55 gallon barrell of baby oil??


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just calls and says "I have to work late tonight, sure hope you liked the soup cause that's what we're having for supper"





Keebs said:


> I can't believe you!!!!!!!!



this is georgia and i aint a eskimo.

if i ignore it long enough, it'll go away...


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 10, 2011)

remotely


----------



## Money man (Feb 10, 2011)

Why do all of the good threads disappear?

Present company excluded of course.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not necessarily here to cause a problem..... 




but as long as I'm here....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


Git back in here & explain yourself!!



slip said:


> this is georgia and i aint a eskimo.
> 
> if i ignore it long enough, it'll go away...


Yet YOU are the one talking about moving to Alaska!!



ButcherTony said:


> remotely


you sure?



Money man said:


> Why do all of the good threads disappear?
> 
> Present company excluded of course.


Are you by chance Otis's twin???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

Quick afternoon fly by!   Keep the rubber side down folks!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOT!!
> 
> 
> Is there room for a 55 gallon barrell of baby oil??



I believe there is a party room in the back!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm necessarily a problem.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew it as soon as you opened the thread...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick afternoon fly by!   Keep the rubber side down folks!


Hhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiii on the slide by.................


----------



## Money man (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Are you by chance Otis's twin???



I don't see any reason for name callin, I was just asking a question.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I believe there is a party room in the back!


Did I hear PARTY?     


Keebs said:


> Hhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiii on the slide by.................


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.      Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.      Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.



am I gonna get rebanded again...?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Money man said:


> I don't see any reason for name callin, I was just asking a question.


 I was NOT name calling, tyvm, I was just INQUIRING of any kinship due to some similarities I noticed in ya'll's posting, hhmmppffff, thinskinneddadblastedidjits!



boneboy96 said:


> Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.      Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.


tease!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.  Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.


 
what will I enertain myself with if I can't watch any forum fights 










Oh yeah, howdy y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

I've lost my T.V. remote more than I've broken it


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.      Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.



Awesome...the swap n sell is coming back!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Awesome...the swap n sell is coming back!!!


 did it get kilt *again*???


----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Awesome...the swap n sell is coming back!!!


 

I do miss the S&S...that did make for some good entertainment


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I do miss the S&S...that did make for some good entertainment



Especially the original one... All the comments on price and quality were comical.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tease!



its no tease, they're just getting ready to make me mod, is all.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Especially the original one... All the comments on price and quality were comical.


 
I myself enjoyed the explosion of opinions when they announced the new one was going to cost $1


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2011)

5 more hours!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> its no tease, they're just getting ready to make me mod, is all.






Pittard said:


> I myself enjoyed the explosion of opinions when they announced the new one was going to cost $1


I lost count at the new threads whining about that!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 more hours!!!


 3


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keep your eyes and ears open y'all, there's going to be some changes around here soon I do believe.      Sorry I'm not at liberty to divulge any further information at this time.





Bitteroot said:


> am I gonna get rebanded again...?


   Don't think so...should ya be?  


Keebs said:


> I was NOT name calling, tyvm, I was just INQUIRING of any kinship due to some similarities I noticed in ya'll's posting, hhmmppffff, thinskinneddadblastedidjits!
> 
> 
> tease!





Pittard said:


> what will I enertain myself with if I can't watch any forum fights
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jranger said:


> Awesome...the swap n sell is coming back!!!


  Yeah...right!  


Pittard said:


> I do miss the S&S...that did make for some good entertainment


  Oh yeah!  


slip said:


> its no tease, they're just getting ready to make me mod, is all.


    Your more likely to get banned than modified!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Your more likely to get banned than modified!



oh snap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Did somebody say banned or modified...Boudreaux is in for a disappointment tomorrow morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



buttered?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







boneboy96 said:


> buttered?



Sure...why not!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> buttered?


of course.....



Jeff C. said:


> Sure...why not!!!


 didja remember the milk duds this time??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> buttered?


*ahem*............ anyword?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> of course.....
> 
> 
> didja remember the milk duds this time??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Did somebody say banned or modified...Boudreaux is in for a disappointment tomorrow morning


 
Whutchutalkinbout Willis??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


>


Don't worry, I gots extra for you!



Jeff C. said:


>


 Milk Duds, JUST milk duds was on your list! Sheesh!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutchutalkinbout Willis??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutchutalkinbout Willis??



He ain't gonna know whether to 'hike' or 'squat'!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't gonna know whether to 'hike' or 'squat'!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't gonna know whether to 'hike' or 'squat'!!


 
He who? My brain is too fried to read back and decipher the code.
Been antique shoppin and got me a small black destressed roll top to be my tyin table.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't worry, I gots extra for you!


good, ill need some extra milk duds, too. something to throw at Boneboy on his drive bys.


Jeff C. said:


> He ain't gonna know whether to 'hike' or 'squat'!!



flossies spay day is march 7th...


makes me nervous


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He who? My brain is too fried to read back and decipher the code.
> Been antique shoppin and got me a small black destressed roll top to be my tyin table.







You just made my day!!! I thought I was the only one that felt like that today

Boudreaux....the new puppy. Male today, not so much after tomorrow!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

So who wants to massage the bbqboss's feet tonight???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You just made my day!!! I thought I was the only one that felt like that today
> 
> Boudreaux....the new puppy. Male today, not so much after tomorrow!!!


Ohhhh, so he's tradin his manhood in tomorrow huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh, so he's tradin his manhood in tomorrow huh??




Yessir...don't need no more Cajuns round here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to massage the bbqboss's feet tonight???




How bout the New Lady???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> good, ill need some extra milk duds, too. something to throw at Boneboy on his drive bys.
> 
> 
> flossies spay day is march 7th...
> ...


Take it up wiff Chief, he was 'sposed to bring them!
I can promise you, Flossies spaying won't hurt you one bit!




BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to massage the bbqboss's feet tonight???


 haven't we had this discussion before???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *ahem*............ anyword?



Word!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Word!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2011)

holy cow...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...





Jranger said:


>


 juss what are ya'll up to now???


----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


 
yep


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Word!





dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



more milk duds Keebs, and quick!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> juss what are ya'll up to now???



Nadda whole-lada... Thinkin about something to snack on...


----------



## Pittard (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> juss what are ya'll up to now???


 
post 61 of this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561701

very entertaining


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> more milk duds Keebs, and quick!


I'm busy, get your own, sheesh, I got the popcorn!! You go get it!


Jranger said:


> Nadda whole-lada... Thinkin about something to snack on...


MmmmHhhmmmmm



Pittard said:


> post 61 of this thread
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561701
> 
> very entertaining


_**YOU**_ just got put on _"the list"_ ..............


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmmmm



 Seriously though. I'm snacky...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Seriously though. I'm snacky...


seriously, me too, just popped a bag of popcorn..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

afternoon all


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm busy, get your own, sheesh, I got the popcorn!! You go get it!



i caint throw em and open a new box at the same time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


Hiya Mike!



slip said:


> i caint throw em and open a new box at the same time.


sooooo, you're saying you're unco-ordinated, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


omg,omg,omg, noooway!!!!!!!!!!!!wowohwow!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout the New Lady???



Well, in that case, i may even wash them. 



Keebs said:


> Take it up wiff Chief, he was 'sposed to bring them!
> I can promise you, Flossies spaying won't hurt you one bit!
> 
> 
> ...



I dont remember no conversation... All i rememeber is you rubbin my feets! 



dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



Thats what she said!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, in that case, i may even wash them. I dont remember no conversation...
> All i rememeber is Quack rubbin my feets! Thats what he said!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



No no Keebs... Quack does the loin rub!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mike!
> 
> 
> sooooo, you're saying you're unco-ordinated, huh?



Hiya Keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

washing body parts, massaging feet, rubbing loins  

seems like there has been some doings in the drivelers today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Grief!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Sista!  I see the F150 is "on it's way" huh?
> 
> 
> Mernin!



Cheaper then drivin it home  Easiest way to carry it to sale too  

Bent the steering stabalizer on a stump in the pasture today  Thankfully, we were returning the old power steering pump for the core charge.. still got money back  

Long day! Hope yall are doin well..... off to do some more work


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief!!!



I'll let you shave my back if you wanna???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll let you shave my back if you wanna???


 
You don't want to shave your back. You may need it for a comb over one day..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cheaper then drivin it home  Easiest way to carry it to sale too
> 
> Bent the steering stabalizer on a stump in the pasture today  Thankfully, we were returning the old power steering pump for the core charge.. still got money back
> 
> Long day! Hope yall are doin well..... off to do some more work






hey snowy, 
sounds like me...truck just got tires, car needs catalytic converter, work van needs brakes and rotors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Poor little driveler....fell down!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

got me a new pocket knife


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> got me a new pocket knife


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it safe to come in here now? I don't wanna have to see no foot-warshin'


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 10, 2011)

What's happnin drivelers?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is it safe to come in here now? I don't wanna have to see no foot-warshin'


.,.,....,..,..,.,..,..,..,..,.,'''''''',,.',..,'',#,',',''.,..,,;',',


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> .,.,....,..,..,.,..,..,..,..,.,'''''''',,.',..,'',#,',',''.,..,,;',',



You speak Swahili too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

grabbing a quick bite to eat and then it's back to the grind. Painters are down to the kitchen and master bath and then it's done! However, the tile starts going in this weekend so all appliances have to be moved to the garage. That includes washer, dryer, and my two critter freezers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is it safe to come in here now? I don't wanna have to see no foot-warshin'



Seems to be...Evenin' Hillbilly!!!



Laneybird said:


> What's happnin drivelers?



How you doin' Lane???



rhbama3 said:


> grabbing a quick bite to eat and then it's back to the grind. Painters are down to the kitchen and master bath and then it's done! However, the tile starts going in this weekend so all appliances have to be moved to the garage. That includes washer, dryer, and my two critter freezers!



Geez bama!! Rock and roll dude!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grabbing a quick bite to eat and then it's back to the grind. Painters are down to the kitchen and master bath and then it's done! However, the tile starts going in this weekend so all appliances have to be moved to the garage. That includes washer, dryer, and my two critter freezers!


 
So when does Bubbette sign the contract to put the house on the market?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when does Bubbette sign the contract to put the house on the market?



That's what I was thinkin'.....so they can go 'Build' a new one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cheaper then drivin it home  Easiest way to carry it to sale too
> 
> Bent the steering stabalizer on a stump in the pasture today  Thankfully, we were returning the old power steering pump for the core charge.. still got money back
> 
> Long day! Hope yall are doin well..... off to do some more work


 I sowwy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when does Bubbette sign the contract to put the house on the market?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You speak Swahili too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> got me a new pocket knife


Yet you got suspended from school.............. Hhhmmmm, what's wrong with this picture??


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yet you got suspended from school.............. Hhhmmmm, what's wrong with this picture??



no they said i instigated  a kid to light a firecracker in the gym


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey there drivelers!  It's been a busy day for me again.  Just sitting down for the first time tonight.

Kids rooms are all set up though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, just had me a big Philly steak sammich and a cold beer. I feel better about myself and the world around me now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

whats going on , up in here , up in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there drivelers! It's been a busy day for me again. Just sitting down for the first time tonight.
> 
> Kids rooms are all set up though.


 
I'm waiting for the day you come on here and tell us what a nice relaxing day you had!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no they said i instigated  a kid to light a firecracker in the gym


well? didja? 



fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there drivelers!  It's been a busy day for me again.  Just sitting down for the first time tonight.
> 
> Kids rooms are all set up though.


I thought you were going to the Marrieeta get together?? 



NCHillbilly said:


> Ah, just had me a big Philly steak sammich and a cold beer. I feel better about myself and the world around me now.


Heating up soup & gonna fix a pb&j here shortly!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whats going on , up in here , up in here?


Hey!!  Where you been hiding??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm waiting for the day you come on here and tell us what a nice relaxing day you had!!


 I don't think that's gonna happen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't think that's gonna happen!


 
A man can dream can't he??


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 10, 2011)

this thang must still be broke..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey!!  Where you been hiding??
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gonna happen!



busy at work Gonna be like that a couple more days


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

what have i been missing


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A man can dream can't he??


sure............... 



mudracing101 said:


> busy at work Gonna be like that a couple more days


That's a good thang though, ain't it??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what have i been missing


same 'ol same 'ol....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure...............
> 
> 
> That's a good thang though, ain't it??



Well , certain people have been busy on the computer i have access to.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well? didja?
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to the Marrieeta get together??
> ...



evrybody did


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> same 'ol same 'ol....................



The afternoons have been busy on the house,  i had a leak and got some water damage


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> this thang must still be broke..


Well you did just drag it out from behind the seat cushion you have been sitting on for the last two hours!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



evening nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

Good evenin` folks...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm waiting for the day you come on here and tell us what a nice relaxing day you had!!



That will never happen.  I seriously, don't have that characteristic.  There is ALWAYS something else that needs to be done.  

But, here are the pics of the kids new rooms.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Howdy, Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , certain people have been busy on the computer i have access to.


Aahhh, gotcha!



Seth carter said:


> evrybody did


And if everybody jumped off the cliff would you too??



Nicodemus said:


>


yeah??



mudracing101 said:


> The afternoons have been busy on the house,  i had a leak and got some water damage


ouch!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you did just drag it out from behind the seat cushion you have been sitting on for the last two hours!!


Well heelloooooo Rutt!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks...


Evening Bro!!..........Been a while since we crossed paths!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> evening nic





NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, Nic.





Keebs said:


> Aahhh, gotcha!
> 
> 
> And if everybody jumped off the cliff would you too??
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Bro!!..........Been a while since we crossed paths!!





Hope ya`ll are well this evenin`. You too, Cody!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well? didja?
> 
> 
> *I thought you were going to the Marrieeta get together*??
> ...



CRAP!  I forgot all about it.  I haven't been in that thread in a few days.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Did you make it back to civilization, Nic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there drivelers!  It's been a busy day for me again.  Just sitting down for the first time tonight.
> 
> Kids rooms are all set up though.



Hi Ms FF&F!!!



NCHillbilly said:


> Ah, just had me a big Philly steak sammich and a cold beer. I feel better about myself and the world around me now.



Thanks a lot...I don't


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope ya`ll are well this evenin`. You too, Cody!


How was work, Nic? 



fitfabandfree said:


> CRAP!  I forgot all about it.  I haven't been in that thread in a few days.


 Shame on you!!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope ya`ll are well this evenin`. You too, Cody!





All is well here Nic. hows you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did you make it back to civilization, Nic?





Yes, Thank God!!! By the time I got out of all that traffic, and them millions of peoples, I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine while it was runnin` wide open!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well heelloooooo Rutt!!


Hello Darlin!!!..........Think Conway when you read that!!



Nicodemus said:


> Hope ya`ll are well this evenin`. You too, Cody!


Doing well!!.........Been busier than a one legged man in a hiney kickin contest!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2011)

nite everyone


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How was work, Nic?
> 
> 
> Shame on you!!





I`ll call you tomorrow.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Ms FF&F!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot...I don't



  Hey JC!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, Thank God!!! By the time I got out of all that traffic, and them millions of peoples, I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine while it was runnin` wide open!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks...


 
Hey Bro'. How's things goin?



fitfabandfree said:


> That will never happen. I seriously, don't have that characteristic. .


 
OCD much?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

I know Keebs.  I need a butt kickin... Can't believe I forgot about it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!!..........Think Conway when you read that!!
> 
> Doing well!!.........Been busier than a one legged man in a hiney kickin contest!!


 ~~tingly~~



mudracing101 said:


> nite everyone


G'nite Mud...............



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll call you tomorrow.


 I'll be waiting on ya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bro'. How's things goin?
> 
> 
> 
> *OCD much*?



Slightly, you can say that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you did just drag it out from behind the seat cushion you have been sitting on for the last two hours!!



Evenin' single coon fanger!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks...



Evenin' Nic...when you comin' back



mudracing101 said:


> nite everyone



Nite Mud!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nite everyone


Night MR !!



Keebs said:


> ~~tingly~~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Slightly, you can say that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bro'. How's things goin?










Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Nic...when you comin' back





I hope never! Ya`ll come see me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' single coon fanger!!!


.........Whasup Jeffro!!..........Hope the images of that Bosnian are all gone!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope never! Ya`ll come see me!!




 Will do!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Whasup Jeffro!!..........Hope the images of that Bosnian are all gone!!




I'm just glad he kept the jock-strap on!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Yesss!!........The nothing Box!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2011)

I must go eat!!! My hours are all messed up now


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





He is so right on!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be back in a minute.  Gotta go swap over the laundry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He is so right on!


 
I retreat to my nothing box every chance I get!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I must go eat!!! My hours are all messed up now


Me too, but then, this is normal for me!
nite ya'll!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Me too, but then, this is normal for me!
> nite ya'll!



hey keebses


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a side note...........Did you see where Quack blew out his thong??...........Heard tell that skinny little strap popped him in the back of his head!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I retreat to my nothing box every chance I get!!!



OK.  Clothes are swapped over and camera is charging.  Daughter is going to her Military Ball tomorrow night.  I have to take lots of pics.

See Miguel... I don't have a nothing box.  Always thinking!  The brain never quits.  It just has the occasional duh blond moment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK. Clothes are swapped over and camera is charging. Daughter is going to her Military Ball tomorrow night. I have to take lots of pics.
> 
> See Miguel... I don't have a nothing box. Always thinking! The brain never quits. It just has the occasional duh blond moment.


 
Women don't have a nothing box. Men have nothing boxes because women don't...

How a woman's brain works; ZzzzZZZZzzZzZzzZZzZzzZ


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> On a side note...........Did you see where Quack blew out his thong??...........Heard tell that skinny little strap popped him in the back of his head!!



There goes that Wallace BBQ Super Salad....

All over my monitor and desk.



Evenin y'all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

A certain ffffffffff woman was a no show at los reyes tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A certain ffffffffff woman was a no show at los reyes tonight.


 
Now we know what all of those 'f's stand for in Pfffffft...


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women don't have a nothing box. Men have nothing boxes because women don't...
> 
> How a woman's brain works; ZzzzZZZZzzZzZzzZZzZzzZ



I am going to try and turn this brain off for the night.  It'll probably be a while before that happens, but I am going to try.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A certain ffffffffff woman was a no show at los reyes tonight.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now we know what all of those 'f's stand for in Pfffffft...





I said hello to her the other evenin` in the last driveler, and she ignored me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> There goes that Wallace BBQ Super Salad....
> 
> All over my monitor and desk.
> 
> ...


Dang!!.......Wallace BBQ!!..........There is a long forgotten memory!!

Hudson's ain't too far from there!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am going to try and turn this brain off for the night. It'll probably be a while before that happens, but I am going to try.


 
A nice cold glass of milk shuts mine down pronto quicko..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I believe I'm actually gonna go try to get some sleep before midnight tonight. Been a long week.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A certain ffffffffff woman was a no show at los reyes tonight.



I am so upset about that.  I forgot ALL about it.  

I need all of you to add me in on FB, and create an event so I am sent reminders.  That's how I remember everything these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I believe I'm actually gonna go try to get some sleep before midnight tonight. Been a long week.


 
Night Hillbilly.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I said hello to her the other evenin` in the last driveler, and she ignored me.


Give her a break Nic..........She is a Paulding county Blond!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I said hello to her the other evenin` in the last driveler, and she ignored me.



Then I missed it Nic.  I would never ignore you.  It's just hard to keep up in these driveler threads sometimes.  Keep in mind, I am a newbie and still learning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Then I missed it Nic. I would never ignore you. It's just hard to keep up in these driveler threads sometimes. Keep in mind, I am a newbie and still learning.


 
Nic, she also multi-tasks. She is on Facebook, GON, moving furniture, installing new carpet, painting her house, and rebuilding the engine in her car all at the same time...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Give her a break Nic..........She is a Paulding county Blond!!



And there is always that!  No denying it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Give her a break Nic..........She is a Paulding county Blond!!





fitfabandfree said:


> Then I missed it Nic.  I would never ignore you.  It's just hard to keep up in these driveler threads sometimes.  Keep in mind, I am a newbie and still learning.





Since Mitch stood up for you, all is in the past. Here`s to you, Miss. Welcome to our fire.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> And there is always that!  No denying it!


One more question before you leave!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic, she also multi-tasks. She is on Facebook, GON, moving furniture, installing new carpet, painting her house, and rebuilding the engine in her car all at the same time...



Slight correction to the multi-tasking:  I am on facebook, moving furniture, CLEANING carpets, and preparing for a child support court battle, all while working full time, raising 3 kids, and cooking dinner and doing laundry for 7.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Slight correction to the multi-tasking: I am on facebook, moving furniture, CLEANING carpets, and preparing for a child support court battle, all while working full time, raising 3 kids, and cooking dinner and doing laundry for 7.


 
SEVEN!!!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Since Mitch stood up for you, all is in the past. Here`s to you, Miss. Welcome to our fire.





So glad you are not throwing me off the island!  I like it here.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One more question before you leave!!


What would that be?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SEVEN!!!!!



My sister and I rent a house together.  It has a full finished basement in it that she and my 4 yo nephew live.  He is in the pictures above on his new bunk bed.

Then there are my 3 kids.  11, 15, and 18.  The oldest's best friend lives here too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What would that be?


Do you really think it would be a good idea to put Quack, and Gina in the same room together!!??..........Coupon Class


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My sister and I rent a house together. It has a full finished basement in it that she and my 4 yo nephew live. He is in the pictures above on his new bunk bed.
> 
> Then there are my 3 kids. 11, 15, and 18. The oldest's best friend lives here too.


 
And you are the only cook???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you really think it would be a good idea to put Quack, and Gina in the same room together!!??..........Coupon Class



The coupon class would be harmless, but throw in nekkid twista and we could be in some trouble!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you are the only cook???



HECK YEA!!!  My sister does NOT cook, and they all love my cooking.  Even before we rented the house together, my sister would come to dinner with the nephew every night.

As for the rest of them.... they help out sometimes.  I would just rather do it myself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> The coupon class would be harmless, but throw in nekkid twista and we could be in some trouble!





Hope she gets some good news about her Mom soon!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> HECK YEA!!!  My sister does NOT cook, and they all love my cooking.  Even before we rented the house together, my sister would come to dinner with the nephew every night.
> 
> As for the rest of them.... they help out sometimes.  I would just rather do it myself.



Ahemmm... there were people asking where you were earlier...
Sup Miguel


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> The coupon class would be harmless, but throw in nekkid twista and we could be in some trouble!


 
Once Quack finds out that there are no coupons for beer and likker he'll be a no show.



fitfabandfree said:


> HECK YEA!!! My sister does NOT cook, and they all love my cooking. Even before we rented the house together, my sister would come to dinner with the nephew every night.
> 
> As for the rest of them.... they help out sometimes. I would just rather do it myself.


 
Ohhh, a control freak!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Hey Rob...Pass it on over bud...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope she gets some good news about her Mom soon!!



I do too.  I worry about her Mom so much.  She is a wonderful woman.  I saw her Monday night.  She is so weak.  She doesn't deserve this.  Cancer sucks.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ahemmm... there were people asking where you were earlier...
> Sup Miguel



See.... I am blaming it all on you.  As it was pointed out earlier, I am a Paulding County blond.  You could have sent me a reminder on my FB so I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ahemmm... there were people asking where you were earlier...
> Sup Miguel


Sup JBro!!............You ever break in that BB boom lure??



rhbama3 said:


>


Find any scales yet??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 
Did ya see the small rolltop desk I picked up today? It's gonna be my home tying station when I'm not using the portable jobby I'm building. Gotta get a drill press to finish it up. Also I made a trip to hobby lobby today. That place is a gold mine for cheap supplies..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> See.... I am blaming it all on you.  As it was pointed out earlier, I am a Paulding County blond.  You could have sent me a reminder on my FB so I wouldn't miss it.



That's ok...we took a group photo.. and guess what, you made the photo too!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Once Quack finds out that there are no coupons for beer and likker he'll be a no show.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, a control freak!!!



EXACTLY!!!  No one else does anything right, so I do it all by myself.  I think they mess up on purpose so I won't ask them to do it again.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup JBro!!............You ever break in that BB boom lure??


I swear I got that thing tied on... Gonna be a monster when I post. Eubanks ain't gonna have squat on me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> EXACTLY!!! No one else does anything right, so I do it all by myself. I think they mess up on purpose so I won't ask them to do it again.


 
I have a mother n law like that..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a mother n law like that..



Who doesn't....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That's ok...we took a group photo.. and guess what, you made the photo too!



Now, just how did I manage to make it into the group photo?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now, just how did I manage to make it into the group photo?



 just kidding, you never show'd...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now, just how did I manage to make it into the group photo?


 
You really don't want to know the answer to that one!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now, just how did I manage to make it into the group photo?



But seriously...what happened. There was a good turnout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hey Rob...Pass it on over bud...


no prob. Want the sea-salt or more butter?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup JBro!!............You ever break in that BB boom lure??
> 
> Find any scales yet??


Found? Yes. Affordable? No. Besides most of the digital scales are accurate to a 10th of a gram. A 1/32 oz. jig weighs less than the stupid margin of error. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya see the small rolltop desk I picked up today? It's gonna be my home tying station when I'm not using the portable jobby I'm building. Gotta get a drill press to finish it up. Also I made a trip to hobby lobby today. That place is a gold mine for cheap supplies..


I did see that and responded to your thread. Love the lines on it and it'll be a good one!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a mother n law like that..



Luckily I don't have any mother in law any more.

And being a control freak has a way of biting me on the tush over and over and over again.  I have made my kids totally helpless.  But I am trying to change...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I do too.  I worry about her Mom so much.  She is a wonderful woman.  I saw her Monday night.  She is so weak.  She doesn't deserve this.  Cancer sucks.


Been following the posts.........I just never seem to be able to come up with words that would be..............Dangit!!........I still don't know what to say!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no prob. Want the sea-salt or more butter?
> 
> Found? Yes. Affordable? No. Besides most of the digital scales are accurate to a 10th of a gram. A 1/32 oz. jig weighs less than the stupid margin of error.
> 
> ...



Sea Salt...add some cracked black pepper too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

oh, by the way, i think the gunsafe will go next to the china cabinet. This SHOULD cancel out the negative mojo in the crimson man-cave.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya see the small rolltop desk I picked up today? It's gonna be my home tying station when I'm not using the portable jobby I'm building. Gotta get a drill press to finish it up. Also I made a trip to hobby lobby today. That place is a gold mine for cheap supplies..



Saw the post on fb about finding it, never saw the pic though.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, by the way, i think the gunsafe will go next to the china cabinet. This SHOULD cancel out the negative mojo in the crimson man-cave.



That autta buy you a few man-points back...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no prob. Want the sea-salt or more butter?
> 
> Found? Yes. Affordable? No. Besides most of the digital scales are accurate to a 10th of a gram. A 1/32 oz. jig weighs less than the stupid margin of error.
> 
> ...


 
Check out your local Weight Watchers group. They sell a set of digital scales that are good, and around $40. The wife has one for weighing food. (not that she uses it that much)

Also, do you buy your jigheads in bulk online? Where?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> But seriously...what happened. There was a good turnout.



It's simple.  I have had so much going on this week that I totally forgot about it.

I had to get an offer together to try and settle the child support thing before going to court.  Got it submitted today, but don't have an answer yet.

Plus dress shopping for the 15 yo daughter's Military Ball that is tomorrow night, and new furniture delivered today so we had to go shopping for the new bedding.  

I am kicking myself for forgetting about it.  I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Saw the post on fb about finding it, never saw the pic though.


 
I've got a picture of it up on the fly fishing forum here. Found it on Craigslist and went and picked it up today. I think it's gonna work real good. And since it was an exceptable piece of furniture for the wifey, it gets to park in the living room where the TV is!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been following the posts.........I just never seem to be able to come up with words that would be..............Dangit!!........I still don't know what to say!!



I know.  There are no words really.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's simple. I have had so much going on this week that I totally forgot about it.
> 
> I had to get an offer together to try and settle the child support thing before going to court. Got it submitted today, but don't have an answer yet.
> 
> ...


 
Well, you'd do yourself well to make it down to WAR, even if only for Saturday. If you love cooking you'll get along real well with this bunch when we have a weekend gathering. We have about 3 or 4 of them a year.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a picture of it up on the fly fishing forum here. Found it on Craigslist and went and picked it up today. I think it's gonna work real good. And since it was an exceptable piece of furniture for the wifey, it gets to park in the living room where the TV is!!!



That's worth a couple points...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's simple.  I have had so much going on this week that I totally forgot about it.
> 
> I had to get an offer together to try and settle the child support thing before going to court.  Got it submitted today, but don't have an answer yet.
> 
> ...



You really will meet a bunch of good folks. Don't let all the harassment scare you off. Some of the best people I've met came from woodies. You really will fit in with all the antics I'm sure.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I swear I got that thing tied on... Gonna be a monster when I post. Eubanks ain't gonna have squat on me...


When you catch that Hawg.........I want a pic!!




rhbama3 said:


> Found? Yes. Affordable? No. Besides most of the digital scales are accurate to a 10th of a gram. A 1/32 oz. jig weighs less than the stupid margin of error.


If I get time tomorrow I will do a little looking around, and see what I can find!!......What I called you about was the first thing that came to mind!!.........I will do a little more looking with budget in mind!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You really will meet a bunch of good folks. Don't let all the harassment scare you off. Some of the best people I've met came from woodies. You really will fit in with all the antics I'm sure.


X2


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2



Sup AJ


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You really will meet a bunch of good folks. Don't let all the harassment scare you off. Some of the best people I've met came from woodies. You really will fit in with all the antics I'm sure.



If you haven't noticed... I don't scare.  And I love antics.  I had every intention of coming tonight.  Next time, send me reminders, just in case.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out your local Weight Watchers group. They sell a set of digital scales that are good, and around $40. The wife has one for weighing food. (not that she uses it that much)
> 
> Also, do you buy your jigheads in bulk online? Where?



I have two lead pots and about 60 molds. I make all my own. I buy most of my supplies from Barlow's Tackle. They have everything from jig hooks and thread to bucktail and fly tying feathers.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you'd do yourself well to make it down to WAR, even if only for Saturday. If you love cooking you'll get along real well with this bunch when we have a weekend gathering. We have about 3 or 4 of them a year.



I would love to come and meet everyone in real life and help out with the cooking.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> If you haven't noticed... I don't scare.  And I love antics.  I had every intention of coming tonight.  Next time, send me reminders, just in case.



Will do, you'll have a ball I'm sure. If not John will make sure you do...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2


 
It's about time the JLA crawled out from under the termite mounds..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I would love to come and meet everyone in real life and help out with the cooking.


 
How are your dutch oven skills?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When you catch that Hawg.........I want a pic!!
> 
> 
> If I get time tomorrow I will do a little looking around, and see what I can find!!......What I called you about was the first thing that came to mind!!.........I will do a little more looking with budget in mind!!



appreciate it, Mitch but don't go thru any great trouble. Like i said, many of grandaddy's molds were custom made and although i have a good idea what weight jighead they are, i'd like a definitive answer on some of them.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a picture of it up on the fly fishing forum here. Found it on Craigslist and went and picked it up today. I think it's gonna work real good. And since it was an exceptable piece of furniture for the wifey, it gets to park in the living room where the TV is!!!



Looks good Hugh... If you did as well as your post then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's about time the JLA crawled out from under the termite mounds..



I was thinkin' the PSA...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was thinkin' the PSA...


 
Well, not sure how Jacklegged Aussie translates to PSA, but I'm sure there's something in there that could get you banded..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Sup AJ


Matty got the package. I repeat Matty has the package


Jranger said:


> Will do, you'll have a ball I'm sure. If not John will make sure you do...


John has got skillz at story time.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's about time the JLA crawled out from under the termite mounds..



It was all you could eat at the Mound tonight.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, not sure how Jacklegged Aussie translates to PSA, but I'm sure there's something in there that could get you banded..



Speaking of banded...where's them pic's AJ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Speaking of banded...where's them pic's AJ?


 
He'll poste em' up somtime over the next 6 months..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Will do, you'll have a ball I'm sure. If not John will make sure you do...






rhbama3 said:


> appreciate it, Mitch but don't go thru any great trouble. Like i said, many of grandaddy's molds were custom made and although i have a good idea what weight jighead they are, i'd like a definitive answer on some of them.


I have few ideas where to search now that I know what you are looking for!!......just give me a little time!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2011)

well, time to go nighty nite. 0515 will be here way too soon!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How are your dutch oven skills?


I don't usually use dutch ovens.  Crock pots and gas stoves/ovens for this gal.  But I will help any where I can.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to go nighty nite. 0515 will be here way too soon!



Later Rob...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't usually use dutch ovens. Crock pots and gas stoves/ovens for this gal. But I will help any where I can.


 
Not much in the way of power or gas out in da' woods where we have the gatherin's.. We have DOG (dutch overn gathering) usually in late May or Early June. You will be amazed at the quality of food there is to put away at that gathering..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you'd do yourself well to make it down to WAR, even if only for Saturday. If you love cooking you'll get along real well with this bunch when we have a weekend gathering. We have about 3 or 4 of them a year.





Jranger said:


> You really will meet a bunch of good folks. Don't let all the harassment scare you off. Some of the best people I've met came from woodies. You really will fit in with all the antics I'm sure.





fitfabandfree said:


> I would love to come and meet everyone in real life and help out with the cooking.


X2!!...........Good group of folks here!!



rhbama3 said:


> well, time to go nighty nite. 0515 will be here way too soon!


G'night Bama!!............Time for me to........Nevermind.......I'm not going to quote Hogtrap!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Matty got the package. I repeat Matty has the package
> 
> *John has got skillz at story time*.
> 
> ...



I don't know who John is, but sounds like he would be a lot fun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't usually use dutch ovens.  Crock pots and gas stoves/ovens for this gal.  But I will help any where I can.


Once you learn how......A Dutch Oven will double for a crock pot..........Without electricity!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like it's my bed time now.  Time to crash!  

Working half day tomorrow, and then picking the daughter up from school early to get nails done and get her ready for Military ball.  She is going to look amazing in the dress we got her yesterday.  I can't wait to take some pics.

Goodnight All!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't know who John is, but sounds like he would be a lot fun.



John is Ta-to-nka-Chips, but he's a hoot to be around.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Once you learn how......A Dutch Oven will double for a crock pot..........*Without electricity!!*



DOH!!!  Too bad I didn't have one of those Monday night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't know who John is, but sounds like he would be a lot fun.


Once you meet John.........You will never forget him!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Thread Crasher...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> John is Ta-to-nka-Chips, but he's a hoot to be around.



Can't wait to meet him along with the rest.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Thread Crasher...



tick tick tick


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Looks like it's my bed time now.  Time to crash!
> 
> Working half day tomorrow, and then picking the daughter up from school early to get nails done and get her ready for Military ball.  She is going to look amazing in the dress we got her yesterday.  I can't wait to take some pics.
> 
> Goodnight All!


Same here!!......Good night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> tick tick tick


Go to bed acorn head!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go to bed acorn head!!



no!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



So you're a juicy contradiction?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> So you're a juicy contradiction?



weirdo


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> weirdo



Just sayin...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> weirdo


Pot..........Meet Kettle!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 11, 2011)

What's going on in here?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's going on in here?


Just surfing back through in here!!.....Time for bed!!!......The LLCC pics rock!!

Time for bed here!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good morning winder lickkers...it's FRIDAY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't look now but it is TGIF


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't look now but it is TGIF



Yeah, but Friday is usually our busiest day for surgery at the Big House. Chuggin' a quick cup of coffee and then off to work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but Friday is usually our busiest day for surgery at the Big House. Chuggin' a quick cup of coffee and then off to work!



Got to keep the beds occupied over the weekend.   Good business plan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got to keep the beds occupied over the weekend.   Good business plan.



Yeah, i'm sure that's the reason. 
Actually i think it has to do more with it being the only day that all the surgeons don't have office visits to see. We tend to dread fridays as far as workload.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

seeya, Gobble!
I'm outta here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm sure that's the reason.
> Actually i think it has to do more with it being the only day that all the surgeons don't have office visits to see. We tend to dread fridays as far as workload.



just poking as it does give a couple days to recoup for those needing to get back to work without missing a day of pay.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 11, 2011)

Mornin y'all...Pretty weather coming...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all...Pretty weather coming...



morning Sweetwater.  peeking at the weekend are you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Sweetwater.  peeking at the weekend are you?



Why yes I was...Good to know I won't freeze to death splittin wood this weekend...Although compared to what the weather has been...48 and sunny for today sounds good too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

1-2 Freddy's Coming For You
3-4 Better lock your door, 
5-6 Grab your crucifix, 
7-8 Better stay up late, 
9-10 Never sleep again!
 

Top'o the morning to ya's!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 1-2 Freddy's Coming For You
> 3-4 Better lock your door,
> 5-6 Grab your crucifix,
> 7-8 Better stay up late,
> ...



Aw heck...my ole lady can take Freddy out.

Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

ain't scaredDy of ole Freddy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

what about this guy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> what about this guy?
> 
> View attachment 585703



my ex.  oh yeah.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Mornin' Fine Folks!!!

Boudreaux the puppy is gonna have a BAD day today(neuter)


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Mornin' Fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Hidy Ho Neighbors..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' Fellers



Mornin JR!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Catch up with y'all later!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with y'all later!!!



Have a good one...


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Fine Folks!!!
> 
> Boudreaux the puppy is gonna have a BAD day today(neuter)





Jranger said:


> Mornin' Fellers





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hidy Ho Neighbors..



Mornin.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mornin campers.

Hittin the ground runnin today. Last day as an entreprenuer. Start my new job Monday. 

Catch up later.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

It is a beautiful day in the neighborhood.  


Good morninnnnnnnnng Vietnam!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great beautiful Friday morning to ya all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

_*TGIF!!!*_​


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

HEY HEY HEY!  How is everyone doing this beautiful Friday morning?

I kinda hate to see this week come to an end.  It's been a great one for me!  But I am going to looooove the weather we are going to have the next week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.....



What up Sweet???



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin campers.
> 
> Hittin the ground runnin today. Last day as an entreprenuer. Start my new job Monday.
> 
> Catch up later.



Naw, you'll still be an entrepenuer....Good Luck starting new job though



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is a beautiful day in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Good morninnnnnnnnng Vietnam!







mudracing101 said:


> Great beautiful Friday morning to ya all





Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!*_​





fitfabandfree said:


> HEY HEY HEY!  How is everyone doing this beautiful Friday morning?
> 
> I kinda hate to see this week come to an end.  It's been a great one for me!  But I am going to looooove the weather we are going to have the next week!




Try telling Boudreaux that!!!

Mornin' Y'all


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Pour little Boudreaux!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Fine Folks!!!
> 
> Boudreaux the puppy is gonna have a BAD day today(neuter)


 
Make sure you take pictures 

Happy Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Pour little Boudreaux!





Pittard said:


> Make sure you take pictures
> 
> Happy Friday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Try telling Boudreaux that!!!
> 
> Mornin' Y'all


Ok, ........... c'mere Bo, I have a little story to tell ya............ 
Doobie will be making the same trip very soon!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ........... c'mere Bo, I have a little story to tell ya............
> Doobie will be making the same trip very soon!!




Maggie will be HAPPY though


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie will be HAPPY though


Cutter will be too!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Good mornin`. Just passin` through, headed to the feed store. Good day to all of you...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Just passin` through, headed to the feed store. Good day to all of you...


  Talk to ya later, grouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Just passin` through, headed to the feed store. Good day to all of you...



Back to ya Nic!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 11, 2011)

mornin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

buttered popcorn?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

buttered is the only way to go with popcorn!

Can I just say, I am a little creeped out by the guy in my office filling out an application?

And he's wearing some kind of weird cologne.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 11, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> buttered popcorn?


 


fitfabandfree said:


> buttered is the only way to go with popcorn!
> 
> Can I just say, I am a little creeped out by the guy in my office filling out an application?
> 
> And he's wearing some kind of weird cologne.


 
It also has to be lightly salted 

what you don't like my calogne


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> And he's wearing some kind of weird cologne.


 
Diesel Fuel??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know what it was, but it stank!!!  He's gone now, but I'm afraid the smell in lingering.  

At least I can leave in 25 minutes.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Time for me to disappear for 4-6 hours.  I have to get my daughter ready for her Military Ball tonight.

I will post pics later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> buttered is the only way to go with popcorn!
> 
> Can I just say, I am a little creeped out by the guy in my office filling out an application?
> 
> And he's wearing some kind of weird cologne.



Eau De B.O.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Eau De B.O.


Hey, good luck on your new job, Neil!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Just about lunchtime...who's buyin'?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just about lunchtime...who's buyin'?


 Da boss........*buurrrppp*  EXCUSE ME!!!  Subway...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just about lunchtime...who's buyin'?


 
Not me. I'm skippin lunch. Gonna eat japanese tonight..


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 11, 2011)

So I get some stuff at Costco and on the way out pick up a hotdog & drink.  Heading over to the fixin's bar, someone aSKs me, "hey, how do you dress your hotdog?"
My hearing not good at that moment, I thought I was aSKed how I _address_ the hotdog . 
Sooo, I say...  (in my best Art Carney)...

"Like this....  HELLOOOooooo, Dog !!!"



Afternoon, folks  


Lunch is served


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me. I'm skippin lunch. Gonna eat japanese tonight..



Sounds good...
I'm thinkin about breakfast for lunch today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> So I get some stuff at Costco and on the way out pick up a hotdog & drink. Heading over to the fixin's bar, someone aSKs me, "hey, how do you dress your hotdog?"
> My hearing not good at that moment, I thought I was aSKed how I _address_ the hotdog .
> Sooo, I say... (in my best Art Carney)...
> 
> ...


 
Hey Walt. 



Jranger said:


> Sounds good...
> I'm thinkin about breakfast for lunch today...


 
That'll work too!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

afternoon folks...just a crusin thru.  AJ, congrats man!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Hugh... Japanese sounds good too


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> afternoon folks...just a crusin thru.  AJ, congrats man!



AJ...I would quote John, but I'd get in big trouble...
So did y'all find out yet about the lil one? Stem or no?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> AJ...I would quote John, but I'd get in big trouble...
> So did y'all find out yet about the lil one? Stem or no?


 It's gonna be a minnie AwesomeAussie!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> afternoon folks...just a crusin thru.  AJ, congrats man!


Thank you Boneboy


Jranger said:


> AJ...I would quote John, but I'd get in big trouble...
> So did y'all find out yet about the lil one? Stem or no?


We got a little man on the way.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank you Boneboy
> 
> We got a little man on the way.



Awesome news, Congrats!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's gonna be a minnie AwesomeAussie!!



  who can not wait to see Auntie keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> who can not wait to see Auntie keebs.


 And I can't wait to see my Munchkin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> who can not wait to see Auntie keebs.


 
I'm workin the wife for a camping trip to Chehaw during spring break in April. Hopefully I'll see her then. 



Keebs said:


> And I can't wait to see my Munchkin!!


 
It's a Mini Tripod..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 11, 2011)

Good morning my dribblers !!!!

What is the offical word of the day?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a Mini Tripod..



I was shocked when my son was born...

Nurse assured me he would grow into it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning my dribblers !!!!
> 
> What is the offical word of the day?


 
Diesel Fuel..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Diesel Fuel..



I've recently learned I don't like that word as much as I once did...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm workin the wife for a camping trip to Chehaw during spring break in April. Hopefully I'll see her then.
> It's a Mini Tripod..



minitripod............ that's funny!



Sirduke said:


> Good morning my dribblers !!!!
> 
> What is the offical word of the day?


It is..................... uuuhhh, wait a sec............... what'd ya say MC??



Jranger said:


> I was shocked when my son was born...
> 
> Nurse assured me he would grow into it.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Diesel Fuel..


 Oh, yeah, that's right..................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, good luck on your new job, Neil!!!



Thanks Keebo


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a few minutes to waste while waiting on the 2 girls upstairs to finish showering.  Then were off to get hair, nail and make up done.  

They better hurry their butts up.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice meeting you last night


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

afternoon, folks!
Got a little surgery out of the way and now it's time for the 2nd trip to the Lee County landfill. Got the trailer hooked up and most of the wet carpet is on board. Just cringing to think how much this load will cost!
Hey Miguel!
That is one mighty fine looking fly station you built. Feel free to make me one too. Oh, and i'm sure Sulli prolly wants one too! 
Off to the dump!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Duke, I left ya a comment over at your place!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Got a little surgery out of the way and now it's time for the 2nd trip to the Lee County landfill. Got the trailer hooked up and most of the wet carpet is on board. Just cringing to think how much this load will cost!
> Hey Miguel!
> That is one mighty fine looking fly station you built. Feel free to make me one too. Oh, and i'm sure Sulli prolly wants one too!
> Off to the dump!


 
Thanks bro'. I'll have to let the wallet fatten back up, and then build some energy back up as well before I get motivated enough to build another one. The good thing is, I finally found a reason to justify getting a drill press..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Duke, I left ya a comment over at your place!



Well let me go see Keebs, I still ain't figured out iffen I can post a link to it on here without getting a smack down from the Mods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Afternoon Folks....PBJ today


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Nice meeting you last night


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Folks....PBJ today



Hashbrowns n eggs over medium here...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Well let me go see Keebs, I still ain't figured out iffen I can post a link to it on here without getting a smack down from the Mods.



 I dunno, shoot one of the mods/admins a pm, you're not selling anything, so I don't see why not, but then, I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn last night neither.......... 



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Folks....PBJ today


How's Bo?



Jranger said:


> Hashbrowns n eggs over medium here...


 dat sounds good too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hashbrowns n eggs over medium here...



Mmmmm...sounds good!!!



Keebs said:


> I dunno, shoot one of the mods/admins a pm, you're not selling anything, so I don't see why not, but then, I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn last night neither..........
> 
> 
> How's Bo?
> ...



Gotta go get him in a about 30 mins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Well let me go see Keebs, I still ain't figured out iffen I can post a link to it on here without getting a smack down from the Mods.





Check with Boneboy. He can let you know for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmm...sounds good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go get him in a about 30 mins.






Nicodemus said:


> Check with Boneboy. He can let you know for sure.


 It's his blog, the boy can write, you'd enjoy it too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Check with Boneboy. He can let you know for sure.


 


Keebs said:


> It's his blog, the boy can write, you'd enjoy it too!!


 
He can put the link to his blog in his profile here and we can all access it from there..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He can put the link to his blog in his profile here and we can all access it from there..


 U so smart!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Nice meeting you last night





I'm still sad I missed it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I had a few minutes to waste while waiting on the 2 girls upstairs to finish showering.  Then were off to get hair, nail and make up done.
> 
> They better hurry their butts up.





fitfabandfree said:


> I'm still sad I missed it!


There'll be many more!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Check with Boneboy. He can let you know for sure.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

do i have to?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>





You`re the smart one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> do i have to?



Yes. Put down the fly rod, pick up a zebco and ugly stick, and bait your own hook this time. We need to upgrade your fishing game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> do i have *two*?


 
Fixed it for you.



Nicodemus said:


> You`re the smart one.


 
Now you've gone and done it..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, lil Boudreaux has this look in his eyes.....like he's lost somethin'


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

he'll feel better after you give him some beggin strips!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> You`re the smart one.



  Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've gone and done it..




yeungling is sellin Porters in Ga now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, lil Boudreaux has this look in his eyes.....like he's lost somethin'



You better hope he doesn't find out it was your idea. He's not gonna like you for a few days anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, lil Boudreaux has this look in his eyes.....like he's lost somethin'


 
My Boykin came out of the door wide open. Not sure if he didn't miss them or was just glad to get out of that place before they cut anything else off..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> yeungling is sellin Porters in Ga now...


 
I don't drink beer,,,,,,,,you know that!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My Boykin came out of the door wide open. Not sure if he didn't miss them or was just glad to get out of that place before they cut anything else off..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My Boykin came out of the door wide open. Not sure if he didn't miss them or was just glad to get out of that place before they cut anything else off..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

High


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My Boykin came out of the door wide open. Not sure if he didn't miss them or was just glad to get out of that place before they cut anything else off..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> High



I resemble that remark!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I resemble that remark!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> High





boneboy96 said:


> I resemble that remark!


*SSsnnniffffffff* mmmmmmmmm........... yo dudes, whatup?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> High



Later dude!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?



Just glad you didn't say.... wide open


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?



Looks like, they started early


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like they started early




Not yet....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?



8pm won't get here fast enuff!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?



11....ish.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 8pm won't get here fast enuff!





Bitteroot said:


> 11....ish.....



Hey yall send me your cell phone numbers please.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall send me your cell phone numbers please.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall send me your cell phone numbers please.



pm sent


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall send me your cell  numbers please.





give me time to get to jail... I should know it by midnight..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2011)

that is just so wrong ........on so many levels.........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> pm sent



Matt!!! Yo bobber just went under! SET DA HOOK!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>







boneboy96 said:


> pm sent






Bitteroot said:


> that is just so wrong ........on so many levels.........







jsullivan03 said:


> Matt!!! Yo bobber just went under! SET DA HOOK!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall send me your cell phone numbers please.


pm sent!


jsullivan03 said:


>


umm...... uh oh.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

Now, i will ask this question again. Who all is hitting the bottle hard tonight?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2011)

10 more minutes and an hour drive home and it will be cold beer time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya'll have a good'un............ time to head home!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> 10 more minutes and an hour drive home and it will be cold beer time



I had you pegged for more of a wine bottle guy.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I had you pegged for more of a wine bottle guy.







Time to go!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good'un............ time to head home!!



Bye Auntie Keebs 


I going to get a nap after work,  it looks like I might get a call for a ride from the bar, jail, or the hospital from the bottle later tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now, i will ask this question again. Who all is hitting the bottle hard tonight?



AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! That was just wrong on so any levels!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I had you pegged for more of a wine bottle guy.



Only when I am sitting in the bubble bath with candles and classical music


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Only when I am sitting in the bubble bath with candles and classical music



I just ordered some killer new Yankee Candle Co. candles.  These new scents are totally fresh!   Wanna come over and smell'em?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! That was just wrong on so any levels!



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

I am just waiting on the daughter to finish getting her hair done, and then it's picture time.  After that, I am getting into some jammies and staying in for the night.  I'm going to party down with some laundry.  Don't be hatin' on my rock star life I live.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

ok i just had one of my bratwurst that i made acouple weeks ago and i must say that they are purt darn good.  Good and spicy.  Amazing that 4 tbsp of red pepper flake in 25lbs of meat made it that spice.  Im pleased though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok i just had one of my bratwurst that i made acouple weeks ago and i must say that they are purt darn good. Good and spicy. Amazing that 4 tbsp of red pepper flake in 25lbs of meat made it that spice. Im pleased though!


 
What'd you chase it with??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am just waiting on the daughter to finish getting her hair done, and then it's picture time.  After that, I am getting into some jammies and staying in for the night.  I'm going to party down with some laundry.  Don't be hatin' on my rock star life I live.



Sounds exciting!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you chase it with??



He chased it with a big bottle of.........Milk.  Yeah, that's the ticket, he chased it with a big bottle of milk!   That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just ordered some killer new Yankee Candle Co. candles.  These new scents are totally fresh!   Wanna come over and smell'em?



"Pink Lady Slipper" is my favorite!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> He chased it with a big bottle of.........Milk.  Yeah, that's the ticket, he chased it with a big bottle of milk!   That's my story and I'm sticking with it!



I don't wanna know where that bottle has been!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> He chased it with a big bottle of.........Milk.  Yeah, that's the ticket, he chased it with *a big bottle* of milk!   That's my story* and I'm sticking* with *it*!



I don't wanna know where that bottle has been!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I don't wanna know where that bottle has been!


 


jsullivan03 said:


> I don't wanna know where that bottle has been!


 
Wanna say it one more time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Boudreaux is less 'NUTTY' than before!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna say it one more time?



Why you quoting me twice?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

OK.  Here are the pics of my daughter going to the Military Ball tonight!  Lord help Me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice looking young lady there, FFand F! 
But dat boy has an earring!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty young lady you got there fitfab....prayers sent


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you chase it with??



This.   Bells Two Hearted Ale.  New one im trying tonight.  Good stuff.  7%.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Boudreaux is less 'NUTTY' than before!!!


 




jsullivan03 said:


> Why you quoting me twice?


 




fitfabandfree said:


> OK. Here are the pics of my daughter going to the Military Ball tonight! Lord help Me!


 
Soooo, Where's the Class A's???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
Say hello to my little friend:
The Crappie Cricket!
1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> "Pink Lady Slipper" is my favorite!



I don't even want to know how you know.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!



I will take a half dozen please sir.  Bill me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!


 

Very nice. Just how long does it take to tie one of those critters?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't even want to know how you know.



Dont try to act like you didnt tell me that you liked the Lilac 'n' Linens Scent!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> This.   Bells Two Hearted Ale.  New one im trying tonight.  Good stuff.  7%.



Had some of those last week.  Good Brews! 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!



Very nice sir!  I like it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice. Just how long does it take to tie one of those critters?



45 seconds.
















give or take an hour. 
Nah, about 2 minutes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!





Tie one of those up with blue where the black is, and those Seminole crappie will tear it all to pieces!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tie one of those up with blue where the black is, and those Seminole crappie will tear it all to pieces!



Funny you mention that, Blue chennille and chartreuse marabou is next. I don't have success much in my lake in bama on blue, but as you know fish are finicky in different lakes.
Just enjoying being home alone and zoning out on the jig tying.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you JC, Rhbama and Miguel.  She's only 15.  I am in so much trouble.

And the guy is only a friend.  She doesn't have a boyfriend at the moment so she talked him into taking her.  She didn't want to go alone.  Seems to be a really good kid.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh yea.... I forgot to mention that after meeting me last week, he asked my daughter if I was single.    Might be why I think he's a good kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!



Very nice!!!  Man...2 mins, sounds like you got that downpat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh yea.... I forgot to mention that after meeting me last week, he asked my daughter if I was single. Might be why I think he's a good kid.


 
Better keep an eye on that boy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! That was just wrong on so any levels!



Dood ya'll just thought I was twisted . . . 





fitfabandfree said:


> I am just waiting on the daughter to finish getting her hair done, and then it's picture time.  After that, I am getting into some jammies and staying in for the night.  I'm going to party down with some laundry.  Don't be hatin' on my rock star life I live.





fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  Here are the pics of my daughter going to the Military Ball tonight!  Lord help Me!





fitfabandfree said:


> Oh yea.... I forgot to mention that after meeting me last week, he asked my daughter if I was single.    Might be why I think he's a good kid.





She's a cutie, somebody needs to go ahead and put a whuppin on that boy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't even want to know how you know.



Hey, just because y'all rednecks down there in Georgia aren't cultured and sophisticated, don't mean that us people here in the mountains don't appreciate the finer things in life like scented candles and tofu.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tie one of those up with blue where the black is, and those Seminole crappie will tear it all to pieces!



like this?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Good lookin' crappie critter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, just because y'all rednecks down there in Georgia aren't cultured and sophisticated, don't mean that us people here in the mountains don't appreciate the finer things in life like scented candles and tofu.......


 
What's wrong with Tofu??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh yea.... I forgot to mention that after meeting me last week, he asked my daughter if I was single.    Might be why I think he's a good kid.



OK........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with Tofu??





What is tofu?
A good roo steak, now we are talking.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel, Sulli, and Jeffc!
> Say hello to my little friend:
> The Crappie Cricket!
> 1/32 oz. jighead, gray squirrel tail with copper krystal flash, black and orange silli-legs, black chennille, and tied with red danville 4 strand floss. I can just see it hitting the water over a fish's head and getting nailed!



Good looking jig!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with Tofu??



Nothing at all-it goes perfectly with braised alfalfa sprouts and a good crisp chardonnay or reisling. One of my favorite snacks when I'm just in the mood to sit back and watch the Oprah network.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK........



He earned a few brownie points for making Mom feel good at 41.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood ya'll just thought I was twisted . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack, you are not kidding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is tofu?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> now we are talking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nothing at all-it goes perfectly with braised alfalfa sprouts and a good crisp chardonnay or reisling. One of my favorite snacks when I'm just in the mood to sit back and watch the Oprah network.


 Riesling is a dessert wine you idjit!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood ya'll just thought I was twisted . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy, Quackles! 


NCHillbilly said:


> Good lookin' crappie critter!


Thank ya! Just gonna tie enough for a trial run. If it works like i hope, then i'll tie up a bunch. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with Tofu??


It taste like a hard boiled egg white and needs a lot of help to be edible.


Jranger said:


> Good looking jig!



Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got in from my son's Valentine Dance... 4th graders have no game...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He earned a few brownie points for making Mom feel good at 41.  That's all I'm saying.


Hey Sassy, sweet looking young'un ya got!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riesling is a dessert wine you idjit!!!



Maybe in Georgia it is-We drink it with tofu up here. I can't help it if ya'll don't know your way around a wine list down there in that godforsaken backward den of bambi-murderers and pickup-truck-driving ruffians. I bet ya'll don't even have horse doovers at your parties.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He earned a few brownie points for making Mom feel good at 41.  That's all I'm saying.



I'm guessing the young man is the one in the military?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>











A job for two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> like this?





Put my name on a couple of those!! 

I ain`t gonna never git outa debt with you!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe in Georgia it is-We drink it with tofu up here. I can't help it if ya'll don't know your way around a wine list down there in that godforsaken backward den of bambi-murderers and pickup-truck-driving ruffians. I bet ya'll don't even have horse doovers at your parties.



I try to avoid steppin on em if I can...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe in Georgia it is-We drink it with tofu up here. I can't help it if ya'll don't know your way around a wine list down there in that godforsaken backward den of bambi-murderers and pickup-truck-driving ruffians. I bet ya'll don't even have horse doovers at your parties.


 
Sure we do. Battered and fried Olives are my fav..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm guessing the young man is the one in the military?


 
I'm guessing ,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Put my name on a couple of those!!
> 
> I ain`t gonna never git outa debt with you!!



10-4. 
Time to go rummage around for some supper!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just got in from my son's Valentine Dance... 4th graders have no game...


 they got more than you THINK they got!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Triple F, your daughter is purty young Lady. 


Just thought of something. Triple F is the type of powder I use in my flintlock.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure we do. Battered and fried Olives are my fav..



 I like lightly steamed poke sallet myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Triple F, your daughter is purty young Lady.
> 
> 
> Just thought of something. Triple F is the type of powder I use in my flintlock.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm guessing ,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT...



I was wondering... Didn't think they allowed jewelry. Maybe they do now though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like lightly steamed poke sallet myself.


 

You wouldn't happen to be friends with that Peeler fella that talks strong to those Bigfeets would you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was wondering... Didn't think they allowed jewelry. Maybe they do now though.


 
Which goes back to my original question for FFFFFF. Where's the Class A's???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> they got more than you THINK they got!!



I know I did, maybe they were just hiding it since all the adults were around.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who's hittin the bottle hard tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe in Georgia it is-We drink it with tofu up here. I can't help it if ya'll don't know your way around a wine list down there in that godforsaken backward den of bambi-murderers and pickup-truck-driving ruffians. I bet ya'll don't even have horse doovers at your parties.


 I liked your posts MUCH better before you stepped in here!!
I KNOW you ain't coming all in here talkin' 'bout us Jawja folks like this!
Boys!!  Ya'll know what day & what time it is............... need I say more?!?!?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I'll never see a Crown Royal sack without thinking of that.....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm guessing the young man is the one in the military?



My daughter is in the AFJROTC at her school.  Very out of character for her.  

He writes computer programs for the school systems.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Triple F, your daughter is purty young Lady.
> 
> 
> Just thought of something. Triple F is the type of powder I use in my flintlock.



Thank you Nic.  And keep that handy.  I may need to call on you sometime.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My daughter is in the AFJROTC at her school.  Very out of character for her.
> 
> He writes computer programs for the school systems.



Ahhhh ok, that makes sense. Good for her ROTC is a great program.

For some reason I was thinking Marine Ball...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'll never see a Crown Royal sack without thinking of that.....



There's some things I'm glad that I don't know about...



Keebs said:


> I liked your posts MUCH better before you stepped in here!!
> I KNOW you ain't coming all in here talkin' 'bout us Jawja folks like this!
> Boys!!  Ya'll know what day & what time it is............... need I say more?!?!?



Keebs, I'm just  of course. We're all really sophisticated back up here in the hollers of NC .  My grandpa and great-grandpa were Georgia born and raised, so I'm pretty heavy on the Georgia blood myself. Maybe that's what's wrong with me.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wouldn't happen to be friends with that Peeler fella that talks strong to those Bigfeets would you??



Yeah, but every time I go down there to have tofu and wine with him, he drags out that MD 20/20 chardonnay.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh yea.... I forgot to mention that after meeting me last week, he asked my daughter if I was single.    Might be why I think he's a good kid.



Maybe he's hitting on ya?      J/K  Great pics...very lovely mother/daughter combo!     He better have an earring in his left ear as well!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was wondering... Didn't think they allowed jewelry. Maybe they do now though.



For the Ball they do I guess.  Not when they are in uniform.  The guys have to wear their uniform, but the girls get to wear a formal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Quack, you are not kidding.



I'll have one of my associates take care of it for ya!!




rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Quackles!
> 
> Thank ya! Just gonna tie enough for a trial run. If it works like i hope, then i'll tie up a bunch.
> 
> ...




Hiya Pookie!!




Jranger said:


> I'm guessing the young man is the one in the military?




WRONG!!  There ain't no ear rings in baseball/military . . 




Keebs said:


> I liked your posts MUCH better before you stepped in here!!
> I KNOW you ain't coming all in here talkin' 'bout us Jawja folks like this!
> Boys!!  Ya'll know what day & what time it is............... need I say more?!?!?




OH SNAPPPPP, you done upset my sista!!




fitfabandfree said:


> My daughter is in the AFJROTC at her school.  Very out of character for her.
> 
> He writes computer programs for the school systems.





I'd still duck tape his hands together . . .


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> For the Ball they do I guess.  Not when they are in uniform.  The guys have to wear their uniform, but the girls get to wear a formal.



That comment was before I knew it was your daughter in the Military... I was seeing his ear ring and thinkin that would go far in the corp.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ahhhh ok, that makes sense. Good for her ROTC is a great program.
> 
> For some reason I was thinking Marine Ball...



I agree about the program.  My daughter needs some structure for sure.  It hasn't done as much for her as I was hoping though.  And I am pretty sure she is not going to be in it next year.  I can't convince her otherwise.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That comment was before I knew it was your daughter in the Military... I was seeing his ear ring and thinkin that would go far in the corp.



I figured that out about the time I hit the post button.  As we have discussed before, sometimes I'm a little slow, but eventually catch on.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I know I did, maybe they were just hiding it since all the adults were around.


Let's put it this way................... I've been in the classroom & I've been on the bus...............you don't believe everything they tell YOU and I won't believe everything they tell ME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I agree about the program.  My daughter needs some structure for sure.  It hasn't done as much for her as I was hoping though.  And I am pretty sure she is not going to be in it next year.  I can't convince her otherwise.





You want me to have a lil talk wit her??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, and the duct taping his hands is a great idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe he's hitting on ya?      J/K  Great pics...very lovely mother/daughter combo!     He better have an earring in his left ear as well!




High flying alright!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to have a lil talk wit her??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe he's hitting on ya?      J/K  Great pics...very lovely mother/daughter combo!     He better have an earring in his left ear as well!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> High flying alright!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He writes computer programs for the school systems.


 




boneboy96 said:


> He better have an earring in his left ear as well!


 
So he's a gay computer nerd??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to have a lil talk wit her??


 
Down boy,,,,,,,,,,,this ain't South Carolina..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he's a gay computer nerd??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I figured that out about the time I hit the post button.  As we have discussed before, sometimes I'm a little slow, but eventually catch on.


Not another Blonde comment  


Keebs said:


> Let's put it this way................... I've been in the classroom & I've been on the bus...............you don't believe everything they tell YOU and I won't believe everything they tell ME!


   Drive dem busses too!  


fitfabandfree said:


> Oh, and the duct taping his hands is a great idea.


    My son loves duct tape!  He also was in the JROTC in high school for 4 years.   Then he was advanced to sophomore.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats going on in here.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to have a lil talk wit her??



ABSOLUTELY!!!  She is a handful, let me just tell ya!  

She struggles horribly in school, and now she has decided she wants to take forensics as a senior.  That means she has to take 2 science classes and a biology class all next year.  That is why she doesn't plan to stay in the ROTC program.  She can't do both.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh, and the duct taping his hands is a great idea.






I'm here for ya gal!!




Later guys, got to spend some QT wit da wife . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Down boy,,,,,,,,,,,this ain't South Carolina..




Wouldn't take Quack long to get there though!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!  She is a handful, let me just tell ya!
> 
> She struggles horribly in school, and now she has decided she wants to take forensics as a senior.  That means she has to take 2 science classes and a biology class all next year.  That is why she doesn't plan to stay in the ROTC program.  She can't do both.



That will be a hard case load to handle.  She better get her mind set right!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Whats going on in here.



Back away slowly...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Lemme in here for a minute til the fireworks clear. 

I swear I think 270guy is reponinjadude reincarnated just to irritate Nick.    


What's the topic?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn't take Quack long to get her there though!!!



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he's a gay computer nerd??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme in here for a minute til the fireworks clear.
> 
> I swear I think 270guy is reponinjadude reincarnated just to irritate Nick.
> 
> ...


 You really don't want to know. I'm just now getting my vision back..

Evening Queen Awesomeness.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here for ya gal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later Quackers!!! Tell Ms Dawn we said HI!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here for ya gal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Later guys, got to spend some QT wit da wife . . .



Yeah, me too!   My wife I mean.      Later all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme in here for a minute til the fireworks clear.
> 
> I swear I think 270guy is reponinjadude reincarnated just to irritate Nick.
> 
> ...





He best be mindful...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Later Quack, Boneboy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, got to go to QT wit da wife for date night . . .


 Dang, and I thought date night at Walmart here in Monroe was weird..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Fixed it for ya...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That will be a hard case load to handle.  She better get her mminid set right!



Exactly.  And I just don't think she can handle it.  But I don't want to discourage her and seem like I am not being supportive either.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really don't want to know. I'm just now getting my vision back..
> 
> Evening Queen Awesomeness.



Hi there HAWTASAFIREPITBOSS  


Uh Oh....  

That thread might get interesting.  

Moffet, please go tongue lash someone with your infinite man-boy wisdom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme in here for a minute til the fireworks clear.
> 
> I swear I think 270guy is reponinjadude reincarnated just to irritate Nick.
> 
> ...



Sumpin about you knitting me a camo hat and booties!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He best be mindful...



I think he's been scratching itchy nerves for a while.  

I love it when folks try to set you straight on wildlife.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

It's cold in the house tonight. I'm wanting to start a fire, but it's a bit late to have stay up tending it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Whats going on in here.



Evenin' slipster!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sumpin about you knitting me a camo hat and booties!!!



That can be arranged.  

You have to post pics of yourself in said booties though.    

I'll need EXTRA yarn........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That can be arranged.
> 
> You have to post pics of yourself in said booties though.
> 
> I'll need EXTRA yarn........




I've posted pics in worse


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I think he's been scratching itchy nerves for a while.
> 
> I love it when folks try to set you straight on wildlife.





I know the biologist that was in charge of keepin` up with the panthers when they crossed over into Georgia. They all had tags and radio transmitters, so the folks knew exactly where they were all the time.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Back away slowly...





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' slipster!!!!



Howdy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> It's cold in the house tonight. I'm wanting to start a fire, but it's a bit late to have stay up tending it...


 
Go ahead. If it get's out of control the smoke alarm will wake you up...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Whats going on in here.


Whoa darlin', hold on a minute, stand right there, lemme git back wiff ya, k? luv ya!



fitfabandfree said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!  She is a handful, let me just tell ya!
> 
> She struggles horribly in school, and now she has decided she wants to take forensics as a senior.  That means she has to take 2 science classes and a biology class all next year.  That is why she doesn't plan to stay in the ROTC program.  She can't do both.


ADD??? j/k'ing 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here for ya gal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Snap, missed ya, later dude!



turtlebug said:


> Lemme in here for a minute til the fireworks clear.
> 
> I swear I think 270guy is reponinjadude reincarnated just to irritate Nick.
> 
> ...


ya reallly wanna know??



Nicodemus said:


> He best be mindful...






fitfabandfree said:


> Exactly.  And I just don't think she can handle it.  But I don't want to discourage her and seem like I am not being supportive either.


All you can say is "Do what you can"............. be there no matter what........... btdt, still there, believe me, it's hard!  Mine will be 23 exactly one month from today............


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead. If it get's out of control the smoke alarm will wake you up...



I disconnected them annoying thangs years ago. Now I juss tie one of the Pomeranians to the fireplace on an 8' leader. If it gets outta hand I'll hear em sound off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> It's cold in the house tonight. I'm wanting to start a fire, but it's a bit late to have stay up tending it...




Shoot...just fire it up, stoke it, let it simmer down!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Hugh, you and the Hillbilly gonna give them bigfooters are dadgum heart attack!!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I know the biologist that was in charge of keepin` up with the panthers when they crossed over into Georgia. They all had tags and radio transmitters, so the folks knew exactly where they were all the time.


or maybe the biologist just told you that, to keep you from making a pelt out of one.


Keebs said:


> Whoa darlin', hold on a minute, stand right there, lemme git back wiff ya, k? luv ya!



uh oh.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> or maybe the biologist just told you that, to keep you from making a pelt out of one.
> 
> 
> uh oh.





Now would I do such a horrendous thing???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I know the biologist that was in charge of keepin` up with the panthers when they crossed over into Georgia. They all had tags and radio transmitters, so the folks knew exactly where they were all the time.



I'd bring you one for your challenge, but I don't think the courthouse folks will like seein' a cat on a spit roastin over the fire...


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now would I do such a horrendous thing???



of course not....








sure would be a soft pelt, though...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, you and the Hillbilly gonna give them bigfooters are dadgum heart attack!!



I don't know Nic....they are like talkin to a brick wall!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now would I do such a horrendous thing???



Only to a black one?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Only to a black one?



What happened to the pics?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there HAWTASAFIREPITBOSS
> 
> 
> Uh Oh....
> ...


"Moffet"??? Moffet??? IT'S MOPPETT!!!  Sheesh Sista, git my boys name right!!



turtlebug said:


> That can be arranged.
> 
> You have to post pics of yourself in said booties though.
> 
> I'll need EXTRA yarn........


LOTS of Extra yarn!!



Jeff C. said:


> I've posted pics in worse


waiting.............


Nicodemus said:


> I know the biologist that was in charge of keepin` up with the panthers when they crossed over into Georgia. They all had tags and radio transmitters, so the folks knew exactly where they were all the time.


yeah???



slip said:


> or maybe the biologist just told you that, to keep you from making a pelt out of one.
> 
> 
> uh oh.



DANG good point!!
Coast is clear now, darlin'.....................


Nicodemus said:


> Now would I do such a horrendous thing???


uuuhhh, yeah....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Only to a black one?




Heck, he was prolly surrounded by a dozen or three the other night!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'd bring you one for your challenge, but I don't think the courthouse folks will like seein' a cat on a spit roastin over the fire...



Done talked to the High Sheriff and cleared it. No joke. He wants to watch too. 



slip said:


> of course not....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure would... 



Jeff C. said:


> I don't know Nic....they are like talkin to a brick wall!!!



True!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Only to a black one?



I`m not particular. I`ll put the blade to any of em!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "Moffet"??? Moffet??? IT'S MOPPETT!!!  Sheesh Sista, git my boys name right!!




I'm 40 Now!    My arms ain't long enough anymore. 

f   p   

Sorta look alike?  


   


Fingers faster than brain


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "Moffet"??? Moffet??? IT'S MOPPETT!!!  Sheesh Sista, git my boys name right!!
> 
> 
> LOTS of Extra yarn!!
> ...




I thought somethin didn't sound right about moffet 

......................


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Man...that knife fight thread is a killer... Ouch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Fingers faster than brain


 
Boy can I ever relate to that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm 40 Now!    My arms ain't long enough anymore.
> 
> f   p
> 
> ...




You leanin' ya head back too....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm 40 Now!    My arms ain't long enough anymore.
> 
> f   p
> 
> ...



40....you are just a youngin'. 

Just wait...them arms get shorter every day.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy can I ever relate to that one.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> What happened to the pics?



I sent the to someone but I post them now.  You will have to help me with the names.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy can I ever relate to that one.



Quote malfunction???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I sent the to someone but I post them now.  You will have to help me with the names.



Ohhh no...I'm not even gonna venture a guess...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quote malfunction???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Man...that knife fight thread is a killer... Ouch




Where???


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure would...



wish i coulda brought you the spotted leopard from the resuce when i worked there...never could give em a rub behind the ear like the mountain lion but man he looked soft!

he liked to sneak up on me when i was behind the habitat and jump off his platform right "at" me when my back was at him....scare the heck outta ya the first time or two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> wish i coulda brought you the spotted leopard from the resuce when i worked there...never could give em a rub behind the ear like the mountain lion but man he looked soft!
> 
> he liked to sneak up on me when i was behind the habitat and jump off his platform right "at" me when my back was at him....scare the heck outta ya the first time or two.





That would have looked nice across my chair!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where???



Gone faster than a DeadEyeEddie thread...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, eat a frozen pizza, tie a few jigs and BAM!! Two pages behind!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, eat a frozen pizza, tie a few jigs and BAM!! Two pages behind!



I'm kinda hungry too. Wonder if I can get a pizza delivered in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm kinda hungry too. Wonder if I can get a pizza delivered in a reasonable amount of time.


Pics posted


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm kinda hungry too. Wonder if I can get a pizza delivered in a reasonable amount of time.



Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

gotta run again.....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pics posted



I saw that...ain't touchin the names part...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pics posted


 
WHERE???? Why can't you idjits post links when you reference another thread????


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHERE???? Why can't you idjits post links when you reference another thread????



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5782218#post5782218

Trying to figure out which one FFF was...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Robert, look what I caught plunderin` around The Redhead`s chicken coop! It`s gonna be invited to supper!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> where???? Why can't you idjits post links when you reference another thread????



x2.....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5782218#post5782218
> 
> Trying to figure out which one FFF was...



Good luck with that!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

That joker looks a bit riled up


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5782218#post5782218
> 
> Trying to figure out which one FFF was...


I think she standing in the middle of the back of the third pic.  I recognize everyone else..   NOYDB, ta-ton-ka,  The anbassder, Jranger, and Threelegedpigmy.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good luck with that!



HAhahaha I knew you were scoutin'. You got some mad ninja skilz


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, eat a frozen pizza, tie a few jigs and BAM!! Two pages behind!



Wobbert-Woo!    


I gots a little sumpin for ya.  















Straight from "Manhead Covers" for my fearless hog slayin buddy.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think she standing in the middle of the back of the third pic.  I recognize everyone else..   NOYDB, ta-ton-ka,  The anbassder, Jranger, and Threelegedpigmy.



Sorry.  Not me.  I don't have any sideburns.

I know the Ambassador though.  Met him a few weeks ago at a meet and greet.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

AJ...you guy's delete the knife fight thread?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> HAhahaha I knew you were scoutin'. You got some mad ninja skilz



I was sitting across the room just observing the rest of ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> HAhahaha I knew you were scoutin'. You got some mad ninja skilz


 Oh great, now she's FFFFFN


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I was sitting across the room just observing the rest of ya!


 
You laugh, but I actually did that once. Went to a lunch gatherin of some questionable characters, got there early, watched em sit down and listened to their banter. When I decided it wasn't a crowd worthy of joinin I paid my bill and sauntered on down the road..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great, now she's FFFFFN



I gots many more skilz to be revealed at a later time!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You laugh, but I actually did that once. Went to a lunch gatherin of some questionable characters, got there early, watched em sit down and listened to their banter. When I decided it wasn't a crowd worthy of joinin I paid my bill and sauntered on down the road..



Yeah ya did and we didn't appreciate you ordering 72 ritas and putting it on our bill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Gone faster than a DeadEyeEddie thread...




 :





Jranger said:


> Where'd everyone go?



ComPooter actin up!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You laugh, but I actually did that once. Went to a lunch gatherin of some questionable characters, got there early, watched em sit down and listened to their banter. When I decided it wasn't a crowd worthy of joinin I paid my bill and sauntered on down the road..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> AJ...you guy's delete the knife fight thread?





Nah, it`s still there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I gots many more skilz to be revealed at a later time!


 




turtlebug said:


> Yeah ya did and we didn't appreciate you ordering 72 ritas and putting it on our bill.


 
Yeah, but watchin 3 people put away 72 rita's was a hoot..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it`s still there.



Once again....



WHERE?????


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I gots many more skilz to be revealed at a later time!



You can send all summons for the defamation suit to KennyJr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Once again....
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE?????


 
The last post is the best..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603678


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Once again....
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE?????





Here ya go. it ain`t purty.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603534


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Coast is clear now, darlin'.....................



it wasnt before? im lost or slow....or both, im not sure.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You can send all summons for the defamation suit to KennyJr



Thanks for the info.  

OK.  I cannot abuse myself any more.  I need to get some sleep.  6am will be here before I know it.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

My puter is acting up...brb


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go. it ain`t purty.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603534



holy cow.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go. it ain`t purty.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603534



Nope, wasn't purdy but not intolerable... for me anyway. 

I keep a BIG knife in the car. Then again, I've still got a safety harness, blooming tree stand and hunting gear in the trunk. If a cop says anything, I've been hog hunting and forgot it was there. 

I go to a nasty part of town at 4 and 5 in the morning. I don't go without something that makes me feel safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> OK.  I cannot abuse myself any more.  I need to get some sleep.  6am will be here before I know it.



G'Nite FF&F....sleep well!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> 40....you are just a youngin'.
> 
> Just wait...them arms get shorter every day.


Ain't dat da truth???



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pics posted


 and replies made........................



Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHERE???? Why can't you idjits post links when you reference another thread????






Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, look what I caught plunderin` around The Redhead`s chicken coop! It`s gonna be invited to supper!


 Take'em to Muddy, Take'em to MUDDY!!!


fitfabandfree said:


> I was sitting across the room just observing the rest of ya!


Ain't NO WAY, you sit across from this bunch, here their talk, you'd jump in.......... I call Foul!!!



turtlebug said:


> Yeah ya did and we didn't appreciate you ordering 72 ritas and putting it on our bill.






slip said:


> it wasnt before? im lost or slow....or both, im not sure.


It's ok, no worries, sweetie, I cleared the path, you are clear to land/take off, what ever you want, just know "I am HERE" for you!!
ya'll hush & don't disillusion the boy, ya hear??
I go eat supper now......................


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Gold Rush just came on.

Yep, I'm fishing and a couple of bears come up.

I've got a loaded 50 Cal but the first thing I'm gonna do is turn my back and RUN! 

Might as well hang a sign on my back that says "Bear Food".


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gold Rush just came on.Yep, I'm fishing and a couple of bears come up.
> 
> I've got a loaded 50 Cal but the first thing I'm gonna do is turn my back and RUN!
> 
> Might as well hang a sign on my back that says "Bear Food".



Yeah I ran and hit the record button while puter was rebooting. I can't handle all the commercials on that show. I think I need to change out the ram on this thing. it's been acting strange for a few weeks now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

keebs said:


> ain't dat da truth???:d
> 
> 
> :d and replies made........................
> ...



hb!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's ok, no worries, sweetie, I cleared the path, you are clear to land/take off, what ever you want, just know "I am HERE" for you!!
> ya'll hush & don't disillusion the boy, ya hear??
> I go eat supper now......................


alrighty then.....
enjoy yer supper and dont spill your tea on yer self.


turtlebug said:


> Gold Rush just came on.
> 
> Yep, I'm fishing and a couple of bears come up.
> 
> ...



yeah, great idea...turn your back to a bear and run.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You laugh, but I actually did that once. Went to a lunch gatherin of some questionable characters, got there early, watched em sit down and listened to their banter. When I decided it wasn't a crowd worthy of joinin I paid my bill and sauntered on down the road..



You supposed to have oysters with us next time...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah I ran and hit the record button while puter was rebooting. I can't handle all the commercials on that show. I think I need to change out the ram on this thing. it's been acting strange for a few weeks now.



Believe I've got the same problem


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Don't worry, your name will be on the summons too...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah I ran and hit the record button while puter was rebooting. I can't handle all the commercials on that show. I think I need to change out the ram on this thing. it's been acting strange for a few weeks now.



This is actually a very sad show to me.

There's a difference between being optomistic and painfully, to the point of stupid, hopeful.  




slip said:


> yeah, great idea...turn your back to a bear and run.




It kills me, the $$$ they spent on weapons before they went up there but these guys are TERRIFIED of the bears.  

Heck, one of them suckers would feed the whole buch for a while.  

Then again, the bears could eat all winter off of the big guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You supposed to have oysters with us next time...


 
Well, last time it was s'pose to be the best cheekun wangs on da' earf. They were some of the worst I've ever had. Still had feathers on em.

Oh, and the only way I eat sea snot is raw, steamed or smoked. Can't do the fried green stuff..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>





Cold out there Matty, you be  sure to bundle up...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Where's Hankus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Cold out there Matty, you be sure to bundle up...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, last time it was s'pose to be the best cheekun wangs on da' earf. They were some of the worst I've ever had. Still had feathers on em.
> 
> Oh, and the only way I eat sea snot is raw, steamed or smoked. Can't do the fried green stuff..



Me either... They do em raw or on the half-shell sorta steamed with Parmesan n paprika! Stuff is good...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Is that arra stickin' outta the pigs back or is that an illusion?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah I ran and hit the record button while puter was rebooting. I can't handle all the commercials on that show. I think I need to change out the ram on this thing. it's been acting strange for a few weeks now.


Quit the......Err ummm Gentlemens sites!!........You may have caught a virus!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Howdy Mitch..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Where's Hankus?




That's a good question!!!



turtlebug said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Is that arra stickin' outta the pigs back or is that an illusion?


Not an illusion!!..........She shot that pig in da hiney!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not an illusion!!..........She shot that pig in da hiney!!



Musta been a misfire...the other three look like a pretty tight group...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not an illusion!!..........She shot that pig in da hiney!!


 Wouldn't that be pokin pork butt??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quit the......Err ummm Gentlemens sites!!........You may have caught a virus!!



Whew...I was worried there for a sec...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Where's Hankus?


Possibly on one of his romantic quests



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Mitch..


Evening Hugh............
Good looking fly tying table you have there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Musta been a misfire...the other three look like a pretty tight group...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Possibly on one of his romantic quests
> 
> Evening Hugh............
> Good looking fly tying table you have there!!


 
Thank you sir. I'm already plannin the new improved version out in my head.. I like projects that require the purchase of new tools..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Cold out there Matty, you be  sure to bundle up...





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>



what yall talkin bout Willis's?!?!?!?!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

Where'd you get the plans for that portable tyin' bench?  Or did you design it yourself? I like the looks of that. Need to make me up something like that. I don't do as much tying as I used to, but still sit sown and whip out a couple dozen here and there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not an illusion!!..........She shot that pig in da hiney!!



Evenin Evil Knievel!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Musta been a misfire...the other three look like a pretty tight group...



T'was a spine shot in which I didn't realize said piggy was still walking away.  

Therefore causing said arrow to impact said piggy much further back than intended.

Said arrow impact did result in hampering his ability to walk or use his liver anymore. 

The tight group is my quiver lying down behind him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

You'd think if ya' woman outgrows yo' harley it'd be time to get another woman, not upgrade to the JD Trike.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Musta been a misfire...the other three look like a pretty tight group...


She said that was the Quiver laying behind the pig!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't that be pokin pork butt??






Jranger said:


> Whew...I was worried there for a sec...


Take a shot of pennicillan, and call your personal care provider in the morning!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> what yall talkin bout Willis's?!?!?!?!


 
It's what happens when you take the bottle out too fast..


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think if ya' woman outgrows yo' harley it'd be time to get another woman, not upgrade to the JD Trike.
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> View attachment 585831</v:shapetype>



they got the cow bell in the wrong spot


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where'd you get the plans for that portable tyin' bench?  Or did you design it yourself? I like the looks of that. Need to make me up something like that. I don't do as much tying as I used to, but still sit sown and whip out a couple dozen here and there.


Deeeeep in the recesses of his mind.............. need a map??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think if ya' woman outgrows yo' harley it'd be time to get another woman, not upgrade to the JD Trike.
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> View attachment 585831</v:shapetype>



Just as big as she won'ts ta be...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where'd you get the plans for that portable tyin' bench? Or did you design it yourself? I like the looks of that. Need to make me up something like that. I don't do as much tying as I used to, but still sit sown and whip out a couple dozen here and there.


 
Right outta my head..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 11, 2011)

This is GREAT !!! GSP, Deputies and PD got a road check going right in front of the station on US 84 and just got in a chase !!! Like being ring side at an episode of COPS


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's what happens when you take the bottle out too fast..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you sir. I'm already plannin the new improved version out in my head.. I like projects that require the purchase of new tools..


Anything to justify the purchase of new tools!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Evil Knievel!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where'd you get the plans for that portable tyin' bench? Or did you design it yourself? I like the looks of that. Need to make me up something like that. I don't do as much tying as I used to, but still sit sown and whip out a couple dozen here and there.


 


Sirduke said:


> This is GREAT !!! GSP, Deputies and PD got a road check going right in front of the station on US 84 and just got in a chase !!! Like being ring side at an episode of COPS


 
Didja' crank up the "Bad Boys" tune on the loud speaker?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think if ya' woman outgrows yo' harley it'd be time to get another woman, not upgrade to the JD Trike.
> 
> View attachment 585831


you have sumthin 'ginst big wimmens???



slip said:


> they got the cow bell in the wrong spot


And NOW you're the "COwbell" Police?!?!?!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's what happens when you take the bottle out too fast..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you have sumthin 'ginst big wimmens???



That gal passed big a looooooong time ago. I've met you and you ain't even a 1/4 of that gal...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you have sumthin 'ginst big wimmens???


 
Depends on who they are.. But that fella does. It's called a 46 hp, blueprinted and balanced with a cam and stacks.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That gal passed big a looooooong time ago. I've met you and you ain't even a 1/4 of that gal...


OOoooooo, I love the way you say I'm "small"............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

feels a little drafty back there...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OOoooooo, I love the way you say I'm "small"............



I know right... I keep feeling like I should learn when to shut up. But it was sincere even though it came out as a backhanded compliment...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



I hate Mayo too T-bug...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


 
OK, now your just messin with me...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


Would you please sit still!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Hopefully everybody else sees that too and it's not just me.....
and I hate mayo too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anything to justify the purchase of new tools!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> feels a little drafty back there...


Didja blow out your Thong??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didja blow out your Thong??



and then some...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now your just messin with me...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Crown is getting tastier by the minute...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> feels a little drafty back there...



A little


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

gallon jug of mayo.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Would you please sit still!!



No  





NCHillbilly said:


> Hopefully everybody else sees that too and it's not just me.....
> and I hate mayo too



I like Mayo, I hate MAYONESA 

Messican mayo ain't go no place on my grocery store shelf.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> gallon jug of mayo.



ohhh my mind's eye will never be right again...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care for it, to oily...but give me some Ranch dressin and I can handle it...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> gallon jug of mayo.






You giving up nekkid jello twister in favor of thonged mayo scrabble?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You giving up nekkid jello twister in favor of thonged mayo scrabble?



Lawd I hope not...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> ohhh my mind's eye will never be right again...



got real messy when it busted.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You giving up nekkid jello twister in favor of thonged mayo scrabble?



I have on a blue plate mayo bikini right now!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> got real messy when it busted.



Sounds like 1 man 1 cup...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Catch up wiff y'all later, J-Man just asked me to watch a movie with him!!

Y'all have a good one


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up wiff y'all later, J-Man just asked me to watch a movie with him!!
> 
> Y'all have a good one



Later Jeff... I'll be gone as soon as the wifey gets home. Tevo'd Gold Rush


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoulda known you wouldn't do what you was told!!

Ain't never tried That MAYONESA Stuff.........I don't think Dukes makes it!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Shoulda known you wouldn't do what you was told!!
> 
> Ain't never tried That MAYONESA Stuff.........I don't think Dukes makes it!!



What'd I forget this time? 

I did turn 40 this week ya know.   

The memory just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Messican mayo ain't go no place on my grocery store shelf.


 
Whatchu got against Messicans...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have on a blue plate mayo bikini right now!


You got swirlies yet??



Jeff C. said:


> Catch up wiff y'all later, J-Man just asked me to watch a movie with him!!
> 
> Y'all have a good one


Later Jeff!!......Save a few tabs for J man!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Sounds like 1 man 1 cup...



no worries... i scooped it up and saved it for the next time i make tater salad or cole slaw.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 11, 2011)

GO JR ON THE POLE FASTEST IN PRACTICE GONE WIN THE 500


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> no worries... i scooped it up and saved it for the next time i make tater salad or cole slaw.



Nice... just pick the... never mind...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What'd I forget this time?
> 
> I did turn 40 this week ya know.
> 
> The memory just ain't what it used to be.


Youngunn!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

what yall up to?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Crown is getting tastier by the minute...


I done had to switch to sweet tea so I can sleep tonight............ THAT'S how ya know............ oh wait, Matty's still here, never mind...............



turtlebug said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT'S RIGHT!!



turtlebug said:


> You giving up nekkid jello twister in favor of thonged mayo scrabble?





Jeff C. said:


> Catch up wiff y'all later, J-Man just asked me to watch a movie with him!!
> 
> Y'all have a good one


Later, Chief!!



turtlebug said:


> What'd I forget this time?
> 
> I did turn 40 this week ya know.
> 
> The memory just ain't what it used to be.


Uuuummmm, sista, hate to tell ya, that is the FIRST thing to go, I keep forgetting the second...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2011)

back again.
Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What'd I forget this time?
> 
> I did turn 40 this week ya know.
> 
> The memory just ain't what it used to be.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Youngunn!!


BTW Happy Birthday!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> back again.
> Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.



Night brother Bama


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> what yall up to?


headed out............. I'll leave them in your good care, sista!! 



rhbama3 said:


> back again.
> Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.


grab an extra handful & move over!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> what yall up to?



Evenin' Snowy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


>


 G'nite hillbilly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

I just heard a canon go off...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Nite Keebs... about to retire to the couch maself.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 11, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> i just heard a cannon go off...



that was jr being fastest in practice:d


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> what yall up to?


Hey Snowy!!



rhbama3 said:


> back again.
> Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.


Eyelids are getting heavy here as well!!........Been a long busy week!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

I missed Jeff C good night sir..    Good night Hillbilly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> what yall up to?


 
6'0" 210 lbs...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> back again.
> Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.


nom nom nom Night Wingman 



Keebs said:


> headed out............. I'll leave them in your good care, sista!!
> 
> 
> grab an extra handful & move over!


Oh lawd,  

Night Sista 



Jranger said:


> Evenin' Snowy


Evenin J! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just heard a canon go off...


Don't light a match  

Hi Bro


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Eyelids are getting heavy here as well!!........Been a long busy week!!


Hey Mitch 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6'0" 210 lbs...


 


HEY AJ!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


>


You keepin them Bigfeets at bay!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You keepin them Bigfeets at bay!!


 
He's tawkin strong like to them...


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> back again.
> Oreo's, milk, Sons of Guns on the TV and about to call it a night.



alls im missing is the oreos

sons of guns is a good show though.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 11, 2011)

Alrighty folks...wifey's in. Time for some family time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Alrighty folks...wifey's in. Time for some family time...


 
Translated = GET OFF THAT DANG PUTER!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good evening Girl  You have been one busy bee as of late.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Alrighty folks...wifey's in. Time for some family time...



Nite Jranger  Take care of that lovely wife.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch


How long before them eggs hatch off??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's tawkin strong like to them...






Jranger said:


> Alrighty folks...wifey's in. Time for some family time...


Night JBro!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening Girl  You have been one busy bee as of late.


Evenin AJ!   to Court!! 

Understatement of the year  If the weather holds, we'll be busy non stop for the next few weeks, I'm lovin it! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> How long before them eggs hatch off??
> 
> 
> 
> Night JBro!!!!


Well... lets see.... I got about 20 fixin to hatch in the next 3 days, then another 18 hatchin in about 14 days, then the HUGE batch of bout 100ish or so, in 19 days  And I'll keep hatchin chicks till about June


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Alrighty folks...wifey's in. Time for some family time...



Night J!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin AJ!   to Court!!
> 
> Understatement of the year  If the weather holds, we'll be busy non stop for the next few weeks, I'm lovin it!


 
Better get it all done before around the 19th or 20th..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get it all done before around the 19th or 20th..



Oh, it'll all hafta get done, even if weather doesn't exactly permit... Hope its done before then anyways!!! If not..well, we'll figure it out  Just gonna hafta stock up on flower pot bottoms and hand warmers to make the job easier  

But we'll be prepared  Rest assured!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well... lets see.... I got about 20 fixin to hatch in the next 3 days, then another 18 hatchin in about 14 days, then the HUGE batch of bout 100ish or so, in 19 days  And I'll keep hatchin chicks till about June



what do yall do with all the chicks?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well... lets see.... I got about 20 fixin to hatch in the next 3 days, then another 18 hatchin in about 14 days, then the HUGE batch of bout 100ish or so, in 19 days  And I'll keep hatchin chicks till about June


Dang!!........I didn't realize you had that many!!

Saw the pics of the incubator.........I had a really witty comment about it..........But thought better of it!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, tater chips, peanuts, cole slaw, beef hotdogs an coffee. That ought to about tide one over till morning. 
 Been a cold night tonight. Working them four fans of freedom.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2011)

slip said:


> what do yall do with all the chicks?


We're flock building right now. We'll raise most of em out. Some are being hatched for a laying flock, some are breeders. We'll probably cull about 50% of the breeder stock by fall... 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!........I didn't realize you had that many!!
> 
> Saw the pics of the incubator.........I had a really witty comment about it..........But thought better of it!!


Oh... yup....we're up to about 100 on the ground right now  and will probably have upwards of 300-500 before too long 

Witty comment, eh? Gonna tell me to throw some sausage and bacon in there for a sammich? 


hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, tater chips, peanuts, cole slaw, beef hotdogs an coffee. That ought to about tide one over till morning.
> Been a cold night tonight. Working them four fans of freedom.


Hey Craig! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> what do yall do with all the chicks?


Well, first we get a bite to eat then go out dancing.



SnowHunter said:


> We're flock building right now. We'll raise most of em out. Some are being hatched for a laying flock, some are breeders. We'll probably cull about 50% of the breeder stock by fall...
> 
> Oh... yup....we're up to about 100 on the ground right now  and will probably have upwards of 300-500 before too long
> 
> ...


Hi ya Snowster. Thank you, it was a busy day.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, first we get a bite to eat then go out dancing.




happy birthday dude.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, tater chips, peanuts, cole slaw, beef hotdogs an coffee. That ought to about tide one over till morning.
> Been a cold night tonight. Working them four fans of freedom.


Howdy, and good night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, first we get a bite to eat then go out dancing.
> 
> Hi ya Snowster. Thank you, it was a busy day.



  

Youz Welcome!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Good night MItch,  

I think I am signing off also.  Good night ALL!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, tater chips, peanuts, cole slaw, beef hotdogs an coffee. That ought to about tide one over till morning.
> Been a cold night tonight. Working them four fans of freedom.


Doode!!........I'm sorry I missed it till  now!!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night MItch,
> 
> I think I am signing off also.  Good night ALL!



Night AJ 

Me too, night yall


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> happy birthday dude.


Thanks lil buddy. Happy times.



SnowHunter said:


> Youz Welcome!


Thought that get ya laughing.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night MItch,
> 
> I think I am signing off also.  Good night ALL!


Good knight there my Diggery Doo buddy. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode!!........I'm sorry I missed it till  now!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!


Hey there Mitch. Yep was a good busy work day. Plenty to eat and all went smooth. 
 Hey,.....Let me know when you can meet me in Irwinton.
 Nite ya'll.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



chew with your mouth closed


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> chew with your mouth closed



Yeah...what Jeff said!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 12, 2011)

Wake uuuuuup!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Wake uuuuuup!



been up since 7:30 last night


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> been up since 7:30 last night



Making sure we had good, clean, water to make coffe with...I salute you sir...



I been asleep since 8 pm...been splittin firewood on the weekends for fishing money and it's taking it's toll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Making sure we had good, clean, water to make coffe with...I salute you sir...
> 
> 
> 
> I been asleep since 8 pm...been splittin firewood on the weekends for fishing money and it's taking it's toll.



It would be nice to be sittin in front of a fire right now.....cold out there


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It would be nice to be sittin in front of a fire right now.....cold out there



It looks pretty cold out the window of my nice, cozy, office.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It would be nice to be sittin in front of a fire right now.....cold out there





Sweetwater said:


> It looks pretty cold out the window of my nice, cozy, office.



I've got my hand warmer.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

I had to walk around making checks,thermometer on the loading dock says 25 degrees.

I be glad to see the 60's


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Morning!  Another day, another $$$$.  Working a little extra today to make up for my time 1/2 day off yesterday.

By the time I leave here, it should be really nice outside!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning! Another day, another $$$$. Working a little extra today to make up for my time 1/2 day off yesterday.
> 
> By the time I leave here, it should be really nice outside!


 
Mornin Shawty...

Morning Jeff, BB, GIW,,,,,,,,,who else am I missin???
Coffee sho' is good this morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 12, 2011)

Monin peeps.... Still Laying in the bed with lucas, jess and the two dogs.  Need to get up and fire the smoker up i suppose.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

coffee good, agenda bad......
I gotta move the refrigerator, 2 freezers, washer, dryer, and dishwasher to the garage so the floor can be ripped up in the kitchen and laundry. Porcelain tile day begins today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Mornin' Jeff, GIW, ff&f, BOSS, Mig, rhbama, and anyone else!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Monin peeps.... Still Laying in the bed with lucas, jess and the two dogs. Need to get up and fire the smoker up i suppose.


 


rhbama3 said:


> coffee good, agenda bad......
> I gotta move the refrigerator, 2 freezers, washer, dryer, and dishwasher to the garage so the floor can be ripped up in the kitchen and laundry. Porcelain tile day begins today.


 
Mornin fella's. 

Hey Rob, How's Bubbette feeling?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning!  Another day, another $$$$.  Working a little extra today to make up for my time 1/2 day off yesterday.
> 
> By the time I leave here, it should be really nice outside!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Shawty...
> 
> Morning Jeff, BB, GIW,,,,,,,,,who else am I missin???
> Coffee sho' is good this morning





BBQBOSS said:


> Monin peeps.... Still Laying in the bed with lucas, jess and the two dogs.  Need to get up and fire the smoker up i suppose.





rhbama3 said:


> coffee good, agenda bad......
> I gotta move the refrigerator, 2 freezers, washer, dryer, and dishwasher to the garage so the floor can be ripped up in the kitchen and laundry. Porcelain tile day begins today.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Jeff, GIW, ff&f, BOSS, Mig, rhbama, and anyone else!!!!



Mornin y'all....and Robert,that does sound like a tough agenda for the day


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin fella's.
> 
> Hey Rob, How's Bubbette feeling?



about what? I'm just married to her, i don't keep up with her. 
If you mean her knee, she's all better. A couple of days and she was back to her ol' battle axe self.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 12, 2011)

good morning everyone tanner here.im here at work with my daddy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Jeff, GIW, ff&f, BOSS, Mig, rhbama, and anyone else!!!!


Morning Jefro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> about what? I'm just married to her, i don't keep up with her.
> If you mean her knee, she's all better. A couple of days and she was back to her ol' battle axe self.


 
That's good to know,,,,,I think..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> good morning everyone tanner here.im here at work with my daddy.


 Morning T-man..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay the ground is still too wet to move manure to the garden.   Plan two, rake up the leaves in the yard.   Anyone want to get an upper body workout?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> good morning everyone tanner here.im here at work with my daddy.



Hey Tater!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay the ground is still too wet to move manure to the garden. Plan two, rake up the leaves in the yard. Anyone want to get an upper body workout?


 
Why would anyone in their right mind rake wet leaves??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind rake wet leaves??



Thanks you talked me out of it.   Wonder if the fish are biting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> good morning everyone tanner here.im here at work with my daddy.



Morning Tanner....give Daddy a noogie for me!!!

In case you don't know what it is:



Noogie
Sometimes called a Monkey Scrub, Hippo Handing or Russian Haircut, a noogie is performed when the middle knuckles of the fore and middle fingers are rubbed vigorously against the surface of the scalp, stretching the skin and pulling the hair. A headlock may be applied for more exact or prolonged execution. This will trap the victim. An open-hand variant known as the Dutch Rub is performed with the heel of the hand.[1]


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks you talked me out of it.   Wonder if the fish are biting.



Man, the craving to go crappie fishing is getting stronger by the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Monin peeps.... Still Laying in the bed with lucas, jess and the two dogs.  Need to get up and fire the smoker up i suppose.



Whatchu got cookin??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Jefro



Good lookin table you built for da fly tying!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the craving to go crappie fishing is getting stronger by the day.



Yeah...I have a County reservoir 5 mins. from my house, but it doesn't open until March


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks you talked me out of it. Wonder if the fish are biting.


 




rhbama3 said:


> Man, the craving to go crappie fishing is getting stronger by the day.


 
You ain't kiddin.



Jeff C. said:


> Whatchu got cookin???
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin table you built for da fly tying!!!!


 

Thanks you sir.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I have a County reservoir 5 mins. from my house, but it doesn't open until March



BIL's farm pond is right across the road.  Open year round if you have a key to the gate.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW! Just cracked open Emeril's BIG EASY BOLD! You ain't kiddin, that stuff's got a KICK! 

I'm awake now. Muffins cooking, lots of knitting to be done today.  

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> WOW! Just cracked open Emeril's BIG EASY BOLD! You ain't kiddin, that stuff's got a KICK!
> 
> I'm awake now. Muffins cooking, lots of knitting to be done today.
> 
> Morning


 
Did it make da' back of yo' head tingle??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BIL's farm pond is right across the road. Open year round if you have a key to the gate.


 
I'll be there Thursday. That's when the bite will be crankin up..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> WOW! Just cracked open Emeril's BIG EASY BOLD! You ain't kiddin, that stuff's got a KICK!
> 
> I'm awake now. Muffins cooking, lots of knitting to be done today.
> 
> Morning



Morning, Buggles! 
Yeah, I love my Emeril's and the Tully's French Roast bold. On my 3rd cup already.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it make da' back of yo' head tingle??



I can't even feel my head.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Buggles!
> Yeah, I love my Emeril's and the Tully's French Roast bold. On my 3rd cup already.



Morning my Wobbert-Woo! 

You missed this...

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5782267&postcount=769


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Morning my Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> You missed this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5782267&postcount=769



I DID miss that! 
I love it!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 12, 2011)

morning folks...fish were biting this morning,unfortunately the fishermen were too slow to catch many of them....see ya later got puters to get fixed...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...fish were biting this morning,unfortunately the fishermen were too slow to catch many of them....see ya later got puters to get fixed...


 
Thank god for slow fishermen, leaves more in the pond for us to catch!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I DID miss that!
> I love it!



I'll get it to you soon. 

Along with Bubbette's hat and all the other stuff I've been collecting for your gang.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'll get it to you soon.
> 
> Along with Bubbette's hat and all the other stuff I've been collecting for your gang.



You ain't gonna recognize the house when ya'll come back. Of course, i don't recognize it right now with stuff piled up in every available nook and cranny right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't gonna recognize the house when ya'll come back. Of course, i don't recognize it right now with stuff piled up in every available nook and cranny right now.


 
She won't recognize it because by the time she comes back Bubbette will have sold it and you'll be living in a new one..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 12, 2011)

Yawn, stretch, snort... Where is the coffee ?

Got a whopping 2 hours of sleep last night, dang hospital couldn't keep nothing in house.

Where is my relief ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She won't recognize it because by the time she comes back Bubbette will have sold it and you'll be living in a new one..


Oh, shuddup.....
You need to be practicing a whip finish anyway. You need to have that down before you get into the technical stuff.


Sirduke said:


> Yawn, stretch, snort... Where is the coffee ?
> 
> Got a whopping 2 hours of sleep last night, dang hospital couldn't keep nothing in house.
> 
> Where is my relief ?



Morning, Duke!
You bring me any bidness yesterday? We've had a constant stream of whambulances coming for the last two weeks. About to capacity again.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't gonna recognize the house when ya'll come back. Of course, i don't recognize it right now with stuff piled up in every available nook and cranny right now.



Although we liked it just as it was, we really appreciate yall redoing our bedroom. That's so sweet.     

I think you're right. I'll be thinking I'm at the wrong house.  

How much Canine Xanex have yall gone through during this ordeal?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, shuddup.....
> You need to be practicing a whip finish anyway. You need to have that down before you get into the technical stuff.


 
I was whippin ropes before I knew what fishin line was. I can do that in my sleep..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Although we liked it just as it was, we really appreciate yall redoing our bedroom. That's so sweet.
> 
> I think you're right. I'll be thinking I'm at the wrong house.
> 
> How much Canine Xanex have yall gone through during this ordeal?


Sammy dies every day. Woozer forgets he's seen the same guys walk in the door every day for the last week and barks his head off and hides under the table. Sophie just keeps snoring on the couch and passing bad gas. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was whippin ropes before I knew what fishin line was. I can do that in my sleep..


As long as you can do that on a hook smaller than a dime you should be good to go! 
I hope you have less of a learning curve wrapping peacock herl than i did. Man, that stuff is fragile!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sammy dies every day. Woozer forgets he's seen the same guys walk in the door every day for the last week and barks his head off and hides under the table. Sophie just keeps snoring on the couch and passing bad gas.
> 
> As long as you can do that on a hook smaller than a dime you should be good to go!
> I hope you have less of a learning curve wrapping peacock herl than i did. Man, that stuff is fragile!


 
If my vise will ever get here I'll let you know.. yeah, and some of those hooks are tiny. I sorted all of them into a box, and one of the sizes were so small I had to ask my wife to look in the compartment of the box to make sure I got them in there!!! What in tarnation they expect you to catch with those?? Guppies??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If my vise will ever get here I'll let you know.. yeah, and some of those hooks are tiny. I sorted all of them into a box, and one of the sizes were so small I had to ask my wife to look in the compartment of the box to make sure I got them in there!!! What in tarnation they expect you to catch with those?? Guppies??



Trout lips are incredibly tough. All it takes is a barb in anywhere in the mouth and they are hooked.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sammy dies every day. Woozer forgets he's seen the same guys walk in the door every day for the last week and barks his head off and hides under the table. Sophie just keeps snoring on the couch and passing bad gas.




I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Trout lips are incredibly tough. All it takes is a barb in anywhere in the mouth and they are hooked.


 
That is if you aren't setting the hook like a largemouth is takin the bait..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Gotta head over to my cousins to tell him his pond pump is burnt up...he won't take my word for it

Ofcourse, when you are getting ready to chunk out $600.00  for another 5,000 gph pump, you want proof, rather than an opinion


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I would expect nothing less.


Yep, we got some good'uns....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is if you aren't setting the hook like a largemouth is takin the bait..


Do that and you won't have to worry about the hook. The tippet will snap long before your hook straightens out. 
okay, things to do, see ya'll later!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't gonna recognize the house when ya'll come back. Of course, i don't recognize it right now with stuff piled up in every available nook and cranny right now.



Sounds like you need a POD to put all of your stuff in while you remodel.  Too bad we don't services Leesburg.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, things to do, see ya'll later!



yeah,start moving appliances


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sounds like you need a POD to put all of your stuff in while you remodel.  Too bad we don't services Leesburg.



uh uh. The plan is when we put the house back together, when something leaves, it's staying gone. We need to down-size bad, so i'm going with the 3 year rule: If i haven't used it in 3 years, it's outta here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be there Thursday. That's when the bite will be crankin up..



Working Th but make it F and you are on.



rhbama3 said:


> uh uh. The plan is when we put the house back together, when something leaves, it's staying gone. We need to down-size bad, so i'm going with the 3 year rule: If i haven't used it in 3 years, it's outta here.



Wife has that rule and just last week we had to rebuy new what she had given to goodwill.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Monin folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

GOOOOOOD Beautiful Saturday Mornin' to ya folks!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GOOOOOOD Beautiful Saturday Mornin' to ya folks!!



Shaping up to be a nice one. Wish it was just a tad bit warmer, but that'll come in time...


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning T-man..


He said Hey Mr. Sparky



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Tater!


He's wondering how you knew his name was Tater.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Tanner....give Daddy a noogie for me!!!
> 
> In case you don't know what it is:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff now I have a bald spot.




Well forks off to the ramarama's in Perry then its T-bone time. Yall have a good one. Way to nice of a day to stay at work any longer.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Shaping up to be a nice one. Wish it was just a tad bit warmer, but that'll come in time...


Yeah it is, soon as I work the kinks out & find sumthin to eat, I'm outta the house!!
Well Snap, missed Tannerman!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GOOOOOOD Beautiful Saturday Mornin' to ya folks!!



Mornin!  And you are right.  It is soooo beautiful outside today.

I think I am going to end up picking up the ex FIL and taking him for a haircut.  Today is his birthday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Mornin!  And you are right.  It is soooo beautiful outside today.
> 
> I think I am going to end up picking up the ex FIL and taking him for a haircut.  Today is his birthday.



I gonna make a list so when I DO get started, I can *try* to stay focused!!
Well tell him "Happy Birthday" !


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Drive by,  Got to meet John and AL.

<br><a 

Hope everyone is enjoying the outside today.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive by,  Got to meet John and AL.
> 
> <br><a
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the outside today.



I'm lookin' out the winder... I'll be out there after I get some grub in me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive by,  Got to meet John and AL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planning on it, my AwsomeAussieDaddy!!  Give Papa Al a hug & pinch Unc John on the butt from me!



Jranger said:


> I'm lookin' out the winder... I'll be out there after I get some grub in me.


Me too if I could put this dang computer down!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Planning on it, my AwsomeAussieDaddy!!  Give Papa Al a hug & pinch Unc John on the butt from me!
> 
> 
> Me too if I could put this dang computer down!



I will do Auntie Keebs.  

Jranger  get outside you will enjoy it.


I am gone


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will do Auntie Keebs.
> 
> Jranger  get outside you will enjoy it.
> 
> ...



It's not as warm out there as it looks... Chilly breeze blowing too. Think I'ma get my indoor stuff done today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, what a AWESOME looking day, think I'll bust out da Jeep and cruise for some chics . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a AWESOME looking day, think I'll bust out da Jeep and cruise for some chics . . .


 
You're goin to Snowy's???? Come by and pick me up!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're goin to Snowy's???? Come by and pick me up!!!






Whoooooot!!





Rekon we oughta call her first??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Why???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why???





Don't wanna wake up da cheekuns . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, marrying that surgeon really paid off . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

My avatar gots some big 'ole hooters!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, marrying that surgeon really paid off . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


>



:d:d:d


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a AWESOME looking day, think I'll bust out da Jeep and cruise for some chics . . .



Like dis 'un?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Like dis 'un?








Mebbe . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey FF&F you wanna wide in my Jeep??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

1 more . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Whoooooooooooot!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Pffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Like dis 'un?


 
That's a good lookin' Woman in dat' lime - osine. 

Wonder where she's at now days?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 12, 2011)

I win


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

what prize off the top shelf are you claiming jm?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 12, 2011)

no fish,no prize


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

memememememememe!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> memememememememe!!!



can anyone reach that high?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> memememememememe!!!


 


gobbleinwoods said:


> can anyone reach that high?


 
He snagged his thong on the door knob..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good lookin' Woman in dat' lime - osine.
> 
> Wonder where she's at now days?



I was wonderin' the same thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He snagged his thong on the door knob..





Dang door hurt too . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya'll are sick puppies, I wonder where the jeep is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ya'll are sick puppies, I wonder where the jeep is.


 
You think we're sick. Just wait til' Ms. Dawn asks what that is all over the doorknob..


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2011)

Uh-oh - we got a Driveler Over-run,here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think we're sick. Just wait til' Ms. Dawn asks what that is all over the doorknob..






I was wearin her thong, all mine are at BBQBOSS's house . . .


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

is it over yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

it ain't over until the thong is off the door knob and gets locked up


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty sure this one's a goner...


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

where is a mod when you need one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

I gots gasssssssssss!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

last post?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> last post?



sorry but NO.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> sorry but NO.



 but _why_ not!


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

cause, I said so!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> cause, I said so!



but _why_ did you said so!


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> but _why_ did you said so!



Its cheating if you are showing offline.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

10,9,8,7......


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> Its cheating if you are showing offline.



well the bulb burnt out, and they ran out of green ones so i had to use a blue one for now....not my fault.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

6,5,4,3,2 ...


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> well the bulb burnt out, and they ran out of green ones so i had to use a blue one for now....not my fault.



I would send Elfi a pm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits . . .



Look who's talkin'


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

I think they said no more post limit the other day...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> I would send Elfi a pm.



i would but the PM mail man isnt working, too much snow on the road last week and he's taking this week off to just to be safe.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I think they said no more post limit the other day...



Source?


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> i would but the PM mail man isnt working, too much snow on the road last week and he's taking this week off to just to be safe.



10-4. I think they sell replacement bulbs at wal-mart.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I think they said no more post limit the other day...



then i guess i wont never get a last post again.....since there wont be one!


...


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> then i guess i wont never get a last post again.....since there wont be one!
> 
> 
> ...



Can they ban you for over postin'


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

The bandwith is already slowin down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> Look who's talkin'











slip said:


> then i guess i wont never get a last post again.....since there wont be one!
> 
> 
> ...





What are you worried about??  You're fixing to be the youngest Moderator in the history of Woodys!!

Thanks to the "upbringing" you  had from myself and Keebs!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> Can they ban you for over postin'



nah, im unbanable.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What are you worried about??  You're fixing to be the youngest Moderator in the history of Woodys!!
> 
> Thanks to the "upbringing" you  had from myself and Keebs!



Slip, a mod. I guess I am in trouble.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't everybody jump at _once!_


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Don't everybody jump at _once!_



Hey, I got enough competition for the last post.

Beat it!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> Slip, a mod. I guess I am in trouble.



shoulda let me have that last post.... but _noooooo_


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> shoulda let me have that last post.... but _noooooo_




Not going out without a fight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Don't everybody jump at _once!_



would the earth move?


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> would the earth move?



but since all sides of the world are populated, which way would it move to?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> but since all sides of the world are populated, which way would it move to?



Maybe just a lil wabble...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Maybe just a lil wabble...



or maybe the top and bottom of the world would just pop off from the pressure of its sides caving in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang!!........Two pages over!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> or maybe the top and bottom of the world would just pop off from the pressure of its sides caving in?



guess i made everyones head essplode with a idea like that.



back to cleaning the shed&chickcoop.

if a Mod sees that we went two pages over - it was Mattech's idea


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!........Two pages over!!



That is EXACTLY what I was just thinking.  Not a single post for like 1 1/2 hrs, and then BAM!!  2 pages!!!

I don't think I have time to go back and catch up either.  My house would definitely be neglected in the time it would take me to do that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is the guard tower empty?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is the guard tower empty?


Mebbe.............You wanna make a run for the fence??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mebbe.............You wanna make a run for the fence??



I would but i don't know where to go afterwards. We spend so much time trying to over-run the post count, i'm lost when we do.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2011)

We are on borrowed time here folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We are on borrowed time here folks



Aren't we always? 
Off to buy some more fur, feathers, and hooks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Soooooooooo, howyaben??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this 1061?


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooooo, howyaben??


oh lawdy....is that you in your avatar?


hdm03 said:


> Is this 1061?



it sho nuff is.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah c'com. Creek n ginger.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah c'com. Creek n ginger.



Cold Bud Light here and every once and a while a sip of Jim Beam Red Stag


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

last post.


----------

